# Es ist echt erbärmlich. ?!



## Benjamin79 (16. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Buffed Freunde.!

*Es ist echt erbärmlich. So viel ignoranz und eitelkeit auf Server zu haben! *

Anmeldung einer 10ner oder 25ger Raid gruppe.!

Man freud sich das die zeit vergangen ist und eine Hero nach der andere geht.Werd die zeit für ein Tank der seine klasse aber schon 3 Jahre  nebensichtlich Spielt..Und Als DDler version aber alles kennt im Raid Conntent und als Tank nichts erklert bekommt?!

Werd geheult nur weil beispiel 1 K Live nicht hat.

*Handel-Chanel*

XXX:  sucht ein Tank für 10ner ICC 

*Wisper:*
Ich:   Ja hier wenn 40 k unbuff reichen.
XXX: Erfahrung?
Ich:  Ja als DDler sind die erfahrungen bekannt reicht das?
xxx:  Has aber SDK 

Freue mich auf 40 k Live zu haben,dachte ich mir ..

Ich:soll ich mein T 10 komplet anziehen ?
XXX:JA
Ich: Oder kein bock kleinichkeiten zu erklerren wie mann als tank vor gehen sollte?
XXXa für habe ich keine zeit mus DMG machen
Ich:Wie keine zeit ?Wehr ist den euer Raid Lead ?
XXX: Ich warum?
Ich :Schneid es bei dir ?
XXX:Nein warum
Ich:Wünsche dir Fun im Game bei mir schneid es. :-)

Werden die Spieler verückter?

Zeit zum erkleren  umwandeln in Praxis und das nicht mal 10 Minuten ?

Sollte ich als Tank klasse es sein lassen  und doch Dmgler spielen.
Tank ist doch cool um es zu spielen und doch werd man lächerlich gemacht.!


MFG


----------



## Syunai (16. Dezember 2009)

Was ist denn das Problem? Als Tank die Aggro halten und die Anderen Dmg. machen lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Bedarf eigentlich keiner Erklärung, und wenn Du noch nicht genügend Erfahrung als Tank hast solltest Du es ein wenig trainieren gehen, bevor Du ICC anpacken möchtest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht nicht die feine englische Art des Raidleiters - kann man drüber streiten - aber ich würde auch niemanden als Tank mitnehmen wollen, der nicht über die nötige Erfahrung als Tank verfügt.


----------



## Benjamin79 (16. Dezember 2009)

Syunai schrieb:


> Was ist denn das Problem? Als Tank die Aggro halten und die Anderen Dmg. machen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Erfarung mit der klasse ist da  :-)  Aggro halten ist nicht das problem :-)


----------



## Xeroxis (16. Dezember 2009)

Kann ich diesen Text nicht wirklich verstehen weil ich:



A: Zu müde bin

oder

B: der Threadersteller einfach nur etwas.. seltsam schreibt

?


----------



## Samaraner (16. Dezember 2009)

Ja der Text des TE ist definitiv etwas seltsam. Musste manche Passagen auch mehrmals lesen bis ich verstanden hatte, das es nichts zu verstehen gab. Aber die Hauptaussage stimmt schon, gerade bei recht neuem Content sollte es nicht zu viel verlangt sein eine kurze Bosserklärung zu liefern. Die Bosse in ICC sind nämlich kein TanknSpank. Alzu viel Movement wird vom tank zwar nicht verlangt, aber den Boss ganz ohne Kenntnisse zu tanken kann nur schief gehen.


----------



## Scharyth (16. Dezember 2009)

Erklären könnte man vieleicht, wo hin man laufen muss oder so. Vieleicht auch beim Boss, wohin ziehn und so..(wobei das doch immer gemacht wird).


----------



## NightKnoTEngage (16. Dezember 2009)

Greifswalder1984 schrieb:


> "Werd geheult nur weil beispiel 1 K Live nicht hat."
> 
> Was um Himmels Willen willst Du denn damit sagen?


ich glaube damit meint er, dass gleich rumgeheult wird nur weil man 1k life zu wenig hat^^ oder irgendwie so...


Man freud sich das die zeit vergangen ist und eine Hero nach der andere geht.Werd die zeit für ein Tank der seine klasse aber schon 3 Jahre nebensichtlich Spielt..Und Als DDler version aber alles kennt im Raid Conntent und als Tank nichts erklert bekommt?!

also das versteh ich ja ned....


----------



## Benjamin79 (16. Dezember 2009)

Greifswalder1984 schrieb:


> Woh...das einzige was hier erbärmlich ist, ist Deine Rechtschreibung. Ich meckere wirklich nicht schnell über die Rechtschreibung oder Grammatik, aber ich versteh kein Wort von den ersten beiden Zeilen.
> 
> Zitat:
> 
> ...




*Was ist ein Legastheniker? *


Legastheniker sind Leute, welche eine Leserechtschreibschwäche haben. Sie vertauschen oft Buchstaben, haben Probleme mit den Lesen und oft Probleme mit Sprachen.

 Übertrieben gesagt kann man Legastheniker daran erkennen, dass Sie das Wort Leg*e*stheniker nicht richtig schreiben können. Vor Jahren habe ich gehört um zu testen, ob jemand Legastheniker ist musst man einfach nur testen, ob derjenige das Wort schreiben kann.

 An diesen Test ist zwar schon etwas wahres dran, allerdings ist das nicht der offizielle Test und so ganz stimmt das auch gar nicht.

 Ich persönlich wurde in der Grundschule auf Legasthenie getestet.



* Was ist Legasthenie *
 Für mich als betroffener ist Legasthenie eine andere Art zu Denken. Also keine Krankheit oder Behinderung. Legasthenie ist erblich bedingt.

 Genau so wie es Menschen gibt die z.B. Probleme mit Mathe haben gibt es Menschen die eine lese rechtschreib Schwäche (LRS) haben.

 Allerdings ist Legasthenie weitaus mehr als nur Probleme mit der Rechtschreibung zu haben. LRS und Legasthenie ist deshalb nicht das gleiche. Legasteniker haben eine lese rechtschreib Schwäche, aber nicht jeder der eine lese rechtschreib Schwäche hat ist Legasteniker.

 Ich habe extreme Probleme mir Sachen zu behalten. Bei Vokabeltests in der Schule hatte ich immer nur 5 und 6. Das lag aber nicht daran, dass ich nicht gelernt habe sondern das ich es einfach nicht behalten kann (dies konnte aber mein Lehrer nie verstehen).

 Für andere Menschen ist es kein Problem mal eben etwas auswendig zu lernen, aber für mich ist es ein großes Problem. Allerdings war das auch eine Stärke. Denn wenn man etwas nicht auswendig lernen kann, muss man es verstehen um es zu behalten. Somit hatte ich weitaus weniger Probleme in Mathe oder Naturwissenschaft. Diese Begabung ist sehr oft bei Legasthenie der Fall.

Für weitere Info 

http://jacr.de/Legastheniker

Sorry das es zu einen Problem gab mit der Rechtschreibung .!!Könnten man beim Thema bleiben ?

PS:Copy gemacht !!!!


----------



## Xeroxis (16. Dezember 2009)

Leider ist das Problem dass manche Leute das Thema einfach nicht ganz verstehen.

Und was ein Legastheniker ist weiß ich, aber sowas kann man ja auch einfach unter den Text schreiben. Ist kein Beinbruch.
Viele im Forum sind einfach schlichtweg zu FAUL oder zu blöd um normal zu schreiben, da kommen halt oft Rechtschreibflames.. ^^


----------



## Lillyan (16. Dezember 2009)

Spam gelöscht, bleibt bitte beim Thema und das ist nicht die Rechtschreibung des TEs.


----------



## Harlech (16. Dezember 2009)

Nun, ich habe den Text verstanden, auch wenn die Rechtsschreibung nun nicht so pralle war, nun was solls.

Was nutzt das beste und schönste Deutsch, die netteste Verpackung wenn der Inhalt scheisse ist.

Dann lieber so, ich muss mich beim lesen anstrengen, verstehe und passt.
Es gibt so viel schlimmeres da muss man sich wegen sowas nun wirklich nicht aufregen. Und ich finde man kann schon gut unter-
scheiden ob da jemand hockt, der kein Bock hat sich anzustrengen, oder ob da jemand hockt und sich wirklich anstrengt.

Ergo wo ist das Problem?

Back to Topic
Ich kann dein Verhalten verstehen, es wird so finde ich immer schwieriger solche Gruppen zu finden.
Ich tanke auch und darf mir auch oft und gerne anhören : " Buah ... nee DK Tank, die gibt es ja nicht wirklich." Oder "33k unbuffed, nee lass mal"
Wobei ich das schon was daneben finde. Ich bin froh das es mit der Gilde soweit gut klappt.
Und interessant ist, bei den ganzen Spinnern die Entscheidungshilfe beim pullen leisten, ist der Run schneller durch wenn der Tank das Tempo macht
und nicht irgendein suizidaler DD.


Gruß,

Harlech


----------



## Rodulf (16. Dezember 2009)

nuja als Tank obliegt dir halt die Gewalt über den Raid, das heißt wenn ein Tank stirbt, wei lder 2te nicht genau weiß was zu tun ist, liegt meist der ganze Raid am Boden und rnd sind eh immer DD-Pfeifen dabei, die meinen alles zu wissen aber beim ersten movement umfallen oder keinen adequaten Schaden machen ...

ICC sollte der Tank sicherlich schon T9 oder adequates Equip dabei haben aber ehrlich, wenn der Raid-Leiter sich zu fein ist kurz zu erklären was phase ist, dann brauchst auch nicht in den Raid gehen


----------



## Zero-X (16. Dezember 2009)

Also erlich mal, einmal kurz ne Pause nehmen um in ruhe nen Tank zu suchen ist ja wohl net zuviel verlangt.
40k life ist unbuffed, wenn auch mit SDK trozdem noch super. Ob es reicht sieht man ja nun am Blizzard tool.

Ich würde mir so keinen Kopf darüber machen ist doch net so schlimm.


----------



## Kehlas (16. Dezember 2009)

Was willst du eigentlich so richtig mit deinem Thread bezwecken bzw. aussagen? Ich versteh nur Bahnhof......


----------



## Doonna (16. Dezember 2009)

okay, blöde Typen gibt es überall - zb. nun auf Fristwolf wird rumgewhined/gebashed, wegen kleinichkeiten. Mitm anderen Char auf Malfurion ist das zb. nicht der fall, dafür findet man aber auch viel schwerer eine gruppe, da der server nicht so viele leute hat.


----------



## Ilostatfrogger (16. Dezember 2009)

Hallo @ TE

Dein problem kann ich verstehen und es ist nicht immer schön wie sich einige Leute (besonders in Rnd Gruppen) verhalten.

Doch allerdings kann ich eine Sache nicht verstehen!

Du schreibst, dass du die Ini als DD kennst würdest aber gerne eine Erklärung für einen Tank haben. Und dann redest du mit dem Raidleiter, der ----> DD ist?

Sry, aber wenn du eine Tank Erklärung haben möchtest und dich dann beschwerst, dass dir ein DD nicht weiterhelfen konnte, kann ich das nicht verstehen.


----------



## Lillyan (16. Dezember 2009)

Noch einmal: Es wurde bereits nach Aufklärung gefragt, die Rechtschreibung des TEs wurde auch bemängelt. Entweder ihr bleibt nun beim Thema, ihr wartet eine klärende Antwort des TEs ab oder ihr schreibt einfach mal nichts zu dem Thema. Der Spam hilft nicht wirklich weiter.


----------



## Kramatieklärher (16. Dezember 2009)

Er will soweit ich es verstanden hab dafür sorgen das es selbstverständlich sein soll dem Tank den boss zu erklären.


----------



## Traklar (16. Dezember 2009)

Versteh irgendwie nur Bahnhof?!?!

Falls du meinst, dass im Raid ne Erklärung von Nöten ist, dann solltest du das auch vorher fragen und nicht sagen, ich hab Erfahrung....auch wenns mit ner anderen Klasse/Skillung ist. Wenn es ein guter Raidleiter ist würde er das verstehen, kannste aber im Rdm fast vergessen.


----------



## nuxii (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich kenne das sehr gut,ich mag rndm raids gehen überhaupt nicht!

zb:rl freund und ich wollten ak 25 er is tank,ich heal so weit so gut

rl:wie viel hat der tank ub?
me:38k
rl:hm is nen bissl wenig für ak
me:hat da schon öfters getankt ohne probleme,ich kann auch mt heal machen wen du ihn nicht healen willst.  (ist pala heal)
rl:hmpf wie viel healboni haste?
me:2,3 ub
rl:xD damit willst du in raids healen? omfg
rl:such dir ne grp die bobs mitnehmen wollen HADE!!!
me?
Der Spieler Ignoriert euch.


O.O es gibt lustige menschen auf der welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und den du so ne nase da hast,dann sei froh das du nicht mit gehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg:nyx
ps:bin auch *Legastheniker,und die meisten menschen wissen nicht was es is bzw sind zu ignorant dafür
ich war 1 woche lang in dortmund in so einer klinik wo jeden tag verschieden schreib,mathe,augen,denk test gemacht wurden,und habe eine 2 seitiges formular,das ich meinem arbeiter geben vorlegen(oder damals in der schule),damit sie wissen das ich fehler mache oder mich falsch ausdrücke,in meinen texten.

pps:und leute seid nicht immer so gemein wir sind auch nur menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und ich errinere nur an http://potassium.1338.at/upload/share/hans.jpg)
*


----------



## Imbageif (16. Dezember 2009)

joa ganz ehrlich, die feine art ist es zwar nicht aber wenn ich die wahl habe, zwischen einem tank dem ich sachen erkähren muss weil er nicht weiß wie er so zu tanken hat und einem tank der auch wirklich die bosse zu tanken weiß, ist ja wohl klar wen ich mitnehm. von dem her durchaus verständlich. 

aber die rechtschreibung ist echt erbärmlich...


----------



## Karius (16. Dezember 2009)

Wenn mich nur einer nach meinen HP fragt hat sich das für mich schon so gut wie erledigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn der jenige dann auch noch mit mir in Grp ist und es nicht mal von der Anzeige ablesen kann, hab ich schon gar keine Lust mehr zu tanken. ^^

Die Erfahrung lehrt einfach, dass man das Verhalten und Können der Fragenden relativ signifikant an solchen Eingangsfragen ablesen kann. 

Mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit hat man einen halb- bis gar nichts wissenden Spieler an der Hand der die Ini kaum zu einem Genuss werden lassen würde. (Ich sag jetzt mal absichtlich nicht DK ^^)

Zum Glück halten sich bei mir unterirdische Gruppen daher auf einem relativen Minimum. 

Ausserdem: Gilde ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trugor (16. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt flamet mal nicht alle die Rechtschreibung, er hat doch schon alles was das betrifft erklärt *Tisch trifft Kopf kritisch*. 

Bin selber "nur" DD, aber kann dich soweit verstehen. Hatte bis jetzt auch einige Gruppen, wo mir/oder wem anderes ein Kampf nicht erklärt wurde, und die sich dann aufgeregt haben, warum man denn jetzt tot ist/was falsch macht. Wenn die es wirklich nicht raffen/helfen und es ist nur eine 5er Instanz, dann geh' ich einfach, weil mir sowas zu blöd ist. Denn wenn man selber dann demjenigen helfen will und es ihm erklären versucht, wird einfach mal gepullt und schon ist es um sich geschehen. 

Halle der Blitze wollte ich fragen, wie denn der letzte Boss geht. Tja, das man kuschelt hab ich auch nur gemerkt, da es der Rest gemacht hat und ich infight nen whisper vom Heiler bekommen habe. 

So far,
Lg Trugor

PS @Alex: Nach der Arbeit kann man - munkelt man - manchmal richtig müde sein. Oder aus'm Fitnessstudio kommen, oder, oder... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Testare (16. Dezember 2009)

Dieses Verhalten ist in RandomRaids leider recht oft anzutreffen.
Exakt deswegen gehe ich schon gar nicht mehr irgendwohin mit wenn die Frage kommt nach HPS/DPS/life (spiele derzeit Heiler), diese Frage ist nämlich zu 99,5% genau wie der Satz "Equip Check" ein sehr deutlicher Hinweis, dass es sich aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach um eine Gimptruppe mit NULL Peil handelt.
Wie war das letztens Nexus Hero? Als Heilpriester Instant kick weil ungebuffed unter 16k Leben *grins*
Nein, nimm sowas nicht so Ernst, lieber Threadstarter - Tank einfach oder Heil gezielt und ordentlich weiter und denk Dir wegen den Deppen einfach Deinen Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ekkiman (16. Dezember 2009)

jaja so ist das mit den Tanks und der Wertschätzung die ihnen gegenüber gebracht wird. 
Jede Raidgruppe möchte nur noch von Tanks begleitet werden, die zum einen über volles T10 verfügen, 45k Life unbuffed haben und die mit allem Erfahrung haben und denen man nichts erklären muss. 

Alle erwarten vom Tank immer den Spitzenspieler, der alles weiß und alles kann. Aber woher soll Erfahrung kommen, wenn man nicht eingeladen wird und mal Erfahrung sammeln kann. Alle wollen es nur noch einfach, wipen ist out und um die Repkosten wieder reinzuholen müsste man ja glatt einen Tag Dailys machen oder bei Ebay 500 Gold nachkaufen. 

Gestern zB HDR hero....Ich komme gebufft auf 44k HP, das Event startet, die Mobs kloppen mich, keine Heilung ich falle um. Der Priester verlässt die Gruppe , ich wäre unheilbar und hätte viel zu wenig Life....ja hallo? 

An all euch mittelmäßige DDs und Heiler da draußen: 

Wir Tanks können nicht alles und wissen nicht alles.Allerdings sind auch wir lernfähig, auch wenn man als Krieger über keine Intelligenz verfügt. 
Nur müsst ihr auch mal ein bisschen lernfähig sein und an eurem Zusammenspiel arbeiten. Ich kenne als Tank die Fähigkeiten meiner Klasse und weiß auch über die Fähigkeiten der anderen Klassen bescheid. Und wer das Zusammenspiel in manchen Gruppen betrachtet, dem fällt häufig auf, das viele kein dynamiches Spiel mehr beherrschein. Manche scheinen eine Fähigkeitenleiste zu haben, die aus 2 Buttons besteht: 
Einmal AE und einmal die Standard-DMG-Fähigkeit.
Gerade als Krieger ist man bei größeren Mobgruppen einfach darauf angewiesen, dass das Gruppenspiel automatisch funktioniert. Es gabmal Zeiten, da war der Humanoide, der den Mage angreift ganz fix ein Schaf. Wenn der Tank gerade mit 4 Mobs beschäftigt ist und der 5. Mob aus 10m Range auf den Heiler castet, warum kommt da kein Todesgriff vom DK, damit der zur anderen Mobgruppe rüberkommt? Gibt es noch Jäger die in der Lage sind einen Mob in die Frostfalle zu ziehen? Wenn das alles wieder funktionieren würde, wäre alles viel entspannter, es gäbe weniger Wipes und somit auch weniger Stress untereinander. 

Also ihr Raidleader da draußen...zeigt Mut und nehmt auch mal ein Greenhorn mit. Nur aufgrund von mangelnder Erfahrung ist man noch lang kein schlechter Tank. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (17. Dezember 2009)

er bemängelt das die leute alles vorraussetzen....
tja teilweise sollte man dies jedoch auch dürfen ^^
icc ist ja jetz nicht so low wie naxx, es braucht schon eine gewisse grundvorraussetzung.....

da aber die instanz als dd/heal/tank schon bewältigt wurde ist diese ja gegeben und der rest also wie man sich da jetz als tank/heal/dd(range/melee) verhält kann ja ja von kollegen erklährt werden ^^

icc 10ner ohne 2 tanks geht ja nicht also einfach den fragen ^^
tja wenn der raidleiter aber keine lust hat den raid zu erklären und SEINE taktik für den boss umzusetzen kann der raid mehr als reppkostenfarmen nicht werden ^^

najo gn8 ;P


----------



## Huntermoon (17. Dezember 2009)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> jaja so ist das mit den Tanks und der Wertschätzung die ihnen gegenüber gebracht wird.
> Jede Raidgruppe möchte nur noch von Tanks begleitet werden, die zum einen über volles T10 verfügen, 45k Life unbuffed haben und die mit allem Erfahrung haben und denen man nichts erklären muss.
> 
> Alle erwarten vom Tank immer den Spitzenspieler, der alles weiß und alles kann. Aber woher soll Erfahrung kommen, wenn man nicht eingeladen wird und mal Erfahrung sammeln kann. Alle wollen es nur noch einfach, wipen ist out und um die Repkosten wieder reinzuholen müsste man ja glatt einen Tag Dailys machen oder bei Ebay 500 Gold nachkaufen.
> ...


etwas ähnliches hatt ich auch: mit zugegeben schlechtem EQ in die neuen Heros, Fast jeden tag, praktisch nie probleme, auf einmal kommt dann son Imba-Roxxor Dudu-Heal an, pdk25/pdok25er EQ und schaft nichmal das, was 226er Droods locker schaffen, diese Imba-Roxxor-Typ nach den ersten Zwei Trashgruppen leer, in den gesamten Runs davor nur 2 oder 3 Pausen INSGESAMT bei 5 Runs!
Aber das schlimmste war, das es bei den Bossen noch schlimmer war: sonstviele Überheilung, aber denoch vereckt, aber zum glück lag der boss dann auch...


----------



## Crimy 5 (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich versuche mich auch als Tank (Blut-DK) und habe gemischte erfahrungen.

Ich habe den Leuten gesagt, ich tanke noch nicht solange, bzw kenne die Ini nicht als Tank, dann gings.
Nun muss man sagen, dass es bisher alles nh-Inis waren, aber die Leute waren gut drauf und nahmen Rücksicht.

Und dann sind da wieder die anderen.....

Schurken die mobs anziehen, sich aber für Imba halten und dauernd vorstürmen..
Hexer die "nicht einschlafen wollen" nur weil ich dem Heiler ne Manapause und mir Übersicht gönne..

und meine besten Freunde sind die 80er, für die ich schon tankte, welche mein Lvl sahen und dennoch aggro klauten.

Wenn man bloß dem heiler von anderen Servern whispern könnte, er solle den verrecken lassen, der mobs pullt....

aber nein. danke blizzard, dass ich diesen menschen nicht beibringen darf, wer tank ist.


----------



## TheGui (17. Dezember 2009)

Benjamin79 schrieb:


> Sorry das es zu einen Problem gab mit der Rechtschreibung .!!Könnten man beim Thema bleiben ?


Ich danke dir für diesen text, würde ich am liebsten genau so in meine signatur packen!

Auf mich trift das auch zu... und paradoxer weise habe ich in den letzten jahren meiner Schulausbildung festgestellt das je besser ich in Deutsch/Englsich wurde... desto schlechter wurde ich in mathe O_o?!

naja BTT: Um die tank Grundlagen zu kennen könntest du dir Guides und entsprechende Foren anschauen, dazu einfach mal ausprobieren und wenn du probleme festellst genauer danach fragen.

aber Kurz vorm boss zu erklären was genau man als tank anders machen muss im vergleich zum DD sollte eigentlich schon drin sein >_>


----------



## Pauwee (17. Dezember 2009)

also ich seh das doch etwas anders

ich habe immer das gefühl das einige chars, egal welcher klasse nicht umsichtig sind und sich um erfahrung und vorgehensweise relativ wenig kümmern
ich meine, hätte der TE die klappe gehalten und wäre mit mulmigem gefühl an den boss gegangen, hätte alles gut sein können
aber nein, er hat angst davor das er schuld am wipe des ganzen raids sein könnte und so auf einige ignos wandert
und diese unsicherheit konnte er nicht überwinden
naja..respekt....da gibts wirklich andere..
informiere dich über die taktik und bleib wie du bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fany (17. Dezember 2009)

@ TE:

wenn du in ne ini/nen raid mitwillst den du als tank net kennst und das random kannst du wohl schlecht erwarten alle erklärungen ma fix serviert zu bekommen und das von nem dd ...

einfache sache: neuer content kommt raus --> tankspot.com o.ä. erklärung reinziehen --> fertig

wo is das problem?????????
das dauert 15mins und du kannst evtl anhand der tipps die du dir aus guides ziehst (was meiner meinung nach eh JEDER in nem raid zu tun hat bevor er die inze betritt, nicht nur der tank -.-) der gruppe noch weiterhelfen.

also aufhören zu flennen, selbst nachdenken und nachschauen und gut is!

an die rechtschreibflamer: bei manchen ists echt so dass wer im glashaus sitzt nicht mit steinen werfen sollte ... ok, der threadersteller hat grammatik und rechtschreibung wohl noch net auf 450 geskillt (was brüller hm? ^^) na und? sein problem wird klar wenn mans 2mal liest, also befasst euch mit dem thema und net mit der rechtschreibung.


----------



## Teax51 (17. Dezember 2009)

Verstehe voll und ganz was du meinst lieber TE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus dem Grund fange ich in letzter Zeit an selbst Rnd gruppen aufzubaun, und ich kann euch beruhigen.
Bei mir ist es egal ob der oder diejenige die Instanz bereits kennt, wenn nicht dann wirds ihm oder ihr halt erklärt und sie kennt sie danach.

Es ist eine Art Teufelskreis ...

80% Der Spieler auf meinem Server verlangen Leute in ihren Raids die den Content mit einem Clearerfolg nachweisen können.

Nun zum Teufelskreis :
Ich, frisch auf 80 mit meinem Gnom Schurken (Gnome rulen!) und schön equipt. Ich fragte mich so ob ich bereit wäre für Raids, also meinen Eq stand durchgerechnet und Zack, war ich bei 212. Also ging es los, die ersten Inis warn die einfachen, Naxx 10, Ak10 schon bald gefolgt von Naxx 25 und Ak 25. Als ich dann auf einem Durchschnitt von 228 war, dachte ich mir ich könne ja sicher auch mal Ulduar 10er antesten.

/2 xxx: Suchen noch 2x melee für Ulduar 10!
/w ich: Hier, wäre ein Schurke.
/w xxx: Wieviel DPS fährste?
/w ich: Ca 3,7k. Je nach Boss, ist aber der Durchschnitt.
/w xxx: Post ma clearerfolg.

In diesem Moment dachte ich mir "Hm." Ich kenne die Ini von meinem Krieger, aber wie überzeuge ich ihn jetzt das ich das auch wirklich kann?

/w ich: Mit meinem Schurken war ich leider noch nicht drin, kenne die Instanz aber von meinem Krieger komplett.

5 Minuten keine Antwort ...

/2 xxx: Suchen noch 2x Melee für ulduar 10!

/w ich: Hallo?

xxx ignoriert euch.

Worauf ich hinaus will, viele Spieler wollen nur die Erfahrenen mitnehmen, es KANN aber kein Nachschub an erfahrenen geben wenn man die Greenhorns nicht mitnimmt und ihnen die Instanzen zeigt.

So bin ich zum Entschluss gekommen selber Rnd´s zu baun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Icc 3/4, gut wir waren 5 Stunden drin, aber dafür das wir alle die Instanz nicht kannten, und Saurfang auch auf 4% hatten warn wir mächtig Stolz auf uns! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry für den langen text .. bin vom Thema abgeschweift 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soul6 (17. Dezember 2009)

mmhhhh ?!
vielleicht hat der TE es wirklich etwas unverständlich erklärt, doch ich weis was er meint, denn ich spiel auch DD und Tank.

Zur Erklärung : es ist schon etwas anderes wenn ich hinten stehe und Schaden mache, wo ich auf movment achten muß, Feuersäulen oder ähnlichem ausweichen (ok, es gibt ja auch stoffis denen das egal ist,
ob sie im Feuerkreis verrecken oder von den Eiszapfen erschlagen werden^^)
oder ob ich an der Front auf die Positionierung des Bosses achten muß, wann und nach wie vielen stacks abspotten angesagt ist etc......

Als Raidleiter kann es ja nicht zuviel verlangt sein, kurz vorher mal die Taktik durchzugehen (dauer max. 30 sekunden) !
Wir machen das sogar in den Gildenraids, Stichwortartig die wichtigsten Sachen kurz nochmal ins Gedächtnis zu rufen und bei Fragen nochmals zu erklären.
Das spart einfach wipes und zum Repkosten farmen, geht ja keiner von uns gern in eine Ini.

lg
randy



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turageo (17. Dezember 2009)

Xeroxis schrieb:


> B: der Threadersteller einfach nur etwas.. seltsam schreibt



Dacht ich mir auch grad... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da hätt ich mir als Raidleader gedacht "Junge, schreib Deutsch mit mir!". Zurück zum Thema, der TE hat insofern recht, dass der Raidlead imho eigentlich für die Erklärungen in den Raidinstanzen zuständig wäre. Wenn ich nen Tank suche und keinen finde der selbst schon mal da getankt hat, sondern nur die allg. Instanzerfahrung hat, dann MUSS ich halt mal n paar Sätze übers TS sagen. Ansonsten muss der Schlachtzug halt auf diesen Tank verzichten und weitersuchen (was ja nicht zwangsläufig zu nem besseren Ergebnis führt). Versteh jetzt ehrlich nicht, wo der Raidleiter da ein Problem hat. Für jeden Boss ist der Zeitaufwand nen kurzen Überblick zu geben max. 30 Sekunden übers TS - kostet jetzt nicht wirklich so viel Zeit. Es sei denn er weiß es selber nicht und möchte deswegen nicht erklären... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Kankru (17. Dezember 2009)

> Werd die zeit für ein Tank der seine klasse aber schon 3 Jahre nebensichtlich Spielt..Und Als DDler version aber alles kennt im Raid Conntent und als Tank nichts erklert bekommt?!



Den Satz versteh ich net... ...irgendwie...

Ähm, "ich wünsche dir Fun im game bei mir schneid es" ???
Komisches Ende für eine solche unterhaltung.

Also ich spiele ja auch nen Tank und Taktiken gibts da net viele nur sowas wie:
-Ausm AE ausweichen
-Aggro halten
-vom raid weg drehen
-Abspotten bei x Stacks eines debuffs
-Positionieren

Gibt ja doch noch einige, aber meistens hat es der Tank einfacher als seine Kollegen.
Nur einen Raid zu tanken solltest du zuerst mit deiner Gilde, die erklären dir gerne wie was und wo.
Außerdem tut man sich auch keinen Abbruch, wenn man mal 5 mins bei Buffed und co net zum flamen sondern zum Taktik lesen etc verbringt.

MfG


----------



## Tanarook (17. Dezember 2009)

Guten morgen,

Diese Situation hat für mich einen relativ hohen Wiedererkennungswert.
Es ist schlichtweg "erbärmlich" , dass nichtmal eine Woche nach Patch von "Erfahrung, Equip/Gear" etc. gesprochen wird und sich die wenigsten für einen Raid die Zeit nehmen, die man dafür eigentlich benötigt.
Vor den Bossen MUSS(!) jede Taktik wenigstens mit den kritischsten Faktoren nochmal durchgesprochen werden, insbesondere wenn jemand random in einen Raid eingeladen wird. Schlichtweg, weil das Team dann nicht mehr ausschliesslich aus der Stamm-Mannschaft besteht, sondern durch dieses eine Random-Mitglied schon "geschwächt" ist.
Und wenn es sich dann um einen Tank handelt (wie auch bei mir), von dem ja nicht unwesentlich der Fortschritt abhängt (jaja, alle anderen sich auch super-wichtig, ich weiss... bitte nicht zuflamen), dann halte ich persönlich das für sehr wichtig.

Inzwischen bin ich da extrem konsequent geworden. Schreiber von Beiträgen wie "Suchen Tank/DD/Heiler" für "PdK, PdoK, ICC".. aber nur mit entsprechendem gear/skill/Erfahrung" landen sofort auf meiner Ignorier-Liste. Menschen, die nicht mehr die Person hinter dem Charakter sehen sondern nur Ihr persönliches Vorrankommen möchte ich nicht nur in Raids nicht um mich haben, sondern auch in keinerlei 5er-Instanzen oder sonstigen Gruppen.
Wenn das wiederrum im Umkehrschluss für mich bedeutet, dass ich etwas langsamer vorrankomme und eventuell nicht den gesamten Content vorm AddOn sehen kann, nur weil ich gerne mit sehr netten Menschen spreche und spiele, die dann eben sehr entspannt vorm Rechner hocken... nun... dann ist das so und ich kann damit verdammt gut leben.

@TE:
Mach Dir mal keinen Kopf um das Thema Rechtschreibung. Du hattest das Rückrat den Grund bei Dir hier zu erklären. Dafür meinen Respekt !
Andere tippen hier nicht nur im Bereich der Rechtschreibung einen geistigen Nonsens zusammen, der tief blicken lässt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Tanarook - EU-Blackhand - Horde


----------



## Chrony (17. Dezember 2009)

Benjamin79 schrieb:


> Hallo Buffed Freunde.!
> 
> 
> XXX:  sucht ein Tank für 10ner ICC
> ...



Hmmm wie geht das denn ?? T10 komplett ?? Wenn ich nach 1 Woche Patch 3.3 gerade mal 58 Marken habe wenn ich mich nun gerade nicht täusche und kann mir gerade mal die Tage das erste T10 Item für marken holen, wie kannst du da schon T10 komplett haben ?
Für mich riecht das stark nach Cheaten oder hast du mit einem GM geschlafen der dir zum dank T10 über lassen hat.


----------



## bluewhiteangel (17. Dezember 2009)

Es ist wirklich erbärmlich.
Nachdem mein Spässchen gelöscht wurde, möchte ich einfach mal schildern, was ich erbärmlich hieran finde.
Zunächst schauen wir und den Fredtitel an. "Es ist echt erbärmlich" Supi, gut gemacht, ein nichtsaussagender Titel.
Ich beachte, dass der User wohl ein Lese-/Rechtschreibwhatever-Problem hat, haben viele in meiner Umgebung auch, aber ich finde nicht, dass man aus "Rücksicht" die nicht gegebene Diskussionanregung laufen lassen sollte, denn ganz klar sehe ich hier keine.
Ich erkläre was ich meine an seinem Post:



Benjamin79 schrieb:


> *Es ist echt erbärmlich. So viel ignoranz und eitelkeit auf Server zu haben! *


Alles klar, er beschwert sich über Eitelkeit und Ignoranz. Nicht selten in Wow. Ich sehe einen mimimi-whine-Fred kommen.


Benjamin79 schrieb:


> Anmeldung einer 10ner oder 25ger Raid gruppe.!


Ok, er schildert die Situation. Er versucht es. Er hat sich wo auch immer für einen Raid angemeldet.


Benjamin79 schrieb:


> Man freud sich das die zeit vergangen ist und eine Hero nach der andere geht.Werd die zeit für ein Tank der seine klasse aber schon 3 Jahre  nebensichtlich Spielt..Und Als DDler version aber alles kennt im Raid Conntent und als Tank nichts erklert bekommt?!
> Werd geheult nur weil beispiel 1 K Live nicht hat.


Ok, ich versuche ernsthaft, diese Aussage zu verstehen. Möchte er sagen, dass er sich mühsahm nebenbei seinen Tank equippt hat und jetzt heult, dass er als Tank nicht gesagt bekommt worauf es als Tank ankommt bei Raid xyz? Oder das sein Equip, dass er sich in Heros erfarmt hat für Raid xyz nicht reicht?


Benjamin79 schrieb:


> *Handel-Chanel*
> XXX:  sucht ein Tank für 10ner ICC
> *Wisper:*
> Ich:   Ja hier wenn 40 k unbuff reichen.
> ...


Ich glaube diese Unterhaltung sollte der Veranschaulichung dienen. Der erste Absatz handelt davon, dass er durch SdK mehr Hp in den Pobbes geschoben bekommt. Schön und gut, sollte man als frisch equippter Herotank froh drüber sein, scheint ja so, dass ers auch ist.
Dann kommt wieder etwas, was ich nicht verstehe. 
Ist das Ironie, wie er seinen Raidleiter vernatzen will? Oder wie soll ich mir das vorstellen? 
Ich habe schon bei "normalgeschriebenen" Post manchmal echt Schwierigkeiten, so etwas rauszulesen. Aber meiner Meinung nach natzt der Gute hier seinen Raidleiter enorm. Denn gerade gegenüber Fremden sollte man eine gewisse Höflichkeit vorweisen. 
Ich beschließe, dass es mit dem T10 Ironie sein soll(Ja, kann ja sein, dass er gar nicht weiß was überhaupt T10 ist usw...), der Raidleiter freut sich einen Tank mit Erfahrung dabeizuhaben, und dann BÄM!, mitten ins Gesicht. Ich dachte, nur Frauen könnten sowas, ich meine dieses "einfach aus heiterem Himmel einen Vorwurf fallen lassen", einfach aus der Laune heraus, durch Vorurteile("Mir hat noch nie wer was erklärt, alsois der bestimmt auch so assi").
Sorry, dass ich das so interpretiere, is nunmal meine Ansicht.
Dann bekommt der Gute seine erhoffte Antwort und dreht dem pösen Raidleiter sein Popöchen zu. Bis ich verstanden habe, dass es sich um Schnee handelt, sind auch einige Minuten vergangen, einfach weils so zusammenhanglos ist.


Benjamin79 schrieb:


> Werden die Spieler verückter?


Ja, schon mehrfach hier geklärt.


Benjamin79 schrieb:


> Zeit zum erkleren  umwandeln in Praxis und das nicht mal 10 Minuten ?
> Sollte ich als Tank klasse es sein lassen  und doch Dmgler spielen.
> Tank ist doch cool um es zu spielen und doch werd man lächerlich gemacht.!
> MFG



Diese Sätze entziehen sich meinem Verständnis. Ist es so, dass er alles erklärt bekommen möchte? Das WIR FROH SEIN SOLLEN, dass er Tank spielt? Oder dass er sich lächerlich gemacht fühlt, weil ihm keiner was erklärt?


Im Großen und Ganzen: Er möchte alles erklärt bekommen, da er "nur" Erfahrung als DD hat.
Das wär ok, wenn nicht im Internet sehr viele Guides rumschwärmen würden... Und wenn man sich für nen Raid anmeldet, ist es ok, wenn man sich von mir aus einliest, wenn wann noch in Dala rumsteht, während der Raid zusammengestellt wird.
Oder einfach mal freundlich bittet-Wenn das dank seiner Schwäche per wsper nicht klappt, soll er es bitte im TS sagen. Reden können "solche" Leute definitiv. Und nicht FORDERN ala: EEEEEYY ICH BIN TANK IHR HABT MIR DAS ZU SAGEN,KK????
Sondern: Huhu, ich kenn den Raid nur als DD, wäre nett, wenn ihr mir erklären könntet, wenn es was speziell für Tanks zu beachten gibt.
Um auch mal meine Sicht anzubringen- Ich spiele nen DD, nen Heiler und grob alle drölf Millarden Jahre nen Tank.
Natürlich gibts immer was Neues aus jeder Sicht zu entdecken, und wenn ich keine Erfahrung mit dem Char hab, frag ich vorher nochmal lieb, ob es was zu beachten gäbe. Und falls etwas vergessen wird, wirds zwar chaotisch, doch wir sind ja flexibel, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Schließlich lauf ich ja als DD nicht mit geschlossenen Augen rum und ignoriere alles, was der Tank macht)

Aber so.. sehe ich diesen Fred vielleicht als Diskussionsgrundlage zur Rechtschreibung des Users, denn dass man mal selbst sich informieren kann und nett gegenüber anderen ist, ist für mich selbstverständlich. Und wenn trotz allem(!) einem alles nicht passt, sollte man überlegen, ob man die Ignorefunktion nutzen sollte. 
Einen schönen Tag wünsche ich euch.
Lg, 
Kiri


----------



## Kremsi3 (17. Dezember 2009)

Hy leute...


ich binn auch tank, hab raid gebufft 47k live...
hab bis auf ICC (hatte noch keine zeit) so ziemlich alle raids gemacht bzw getankt.... (normal jetzt ned unbedingt alle hardmodes)

Meiner meinung nach, sind tanks die zwar meistgefragtesten spieler aber alle erwarten von dir das du eine ini betritst und sofort riechst was du hier bei jeder 
gruppe bzw bei jedem boss beachten musst, das man agro halten muss is klar... aber es soll ja bosse geben bei denen man auch anderes beachten muss... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja aufjeden fall habe ich die erfahrung gemacht bzw mache es auch selber so, egal ob alle schreiben sie kennen die ini, erkläre ich nochmals kurz den boss...
das wichtigste auf jedenfall.... denn 1 wipe dauert 5 mal länger als 1 mal kurz erklären...

wenn ich das erste mal in ner ini binn frage ich den 2ten tank sofern er sich besser auskennt.....
bzw sag ich dem rl  das ich den  boss ned kenn und 1ne erklärung genügt, (schau mir vorher aber auch die guids bzw die taktiken auf buffed an, und frage leute die ich kenne bissl aus und lass mir die schon vorab bissl erklären..)

naja so habe ichs erlebt und so mach ichs selber, 

Lg kremsi


----------



## colisa (17. Dezember 2009)

1. Hat man Erfahrung, kennt man den Boss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2. Tank und Heal müssen sich informiert haben über die Taktiken am Boss, um zu wissen, was Sie erwartet. Ohne     fähige Tanks gibt es garantiert einen WIPE. Ist der Tank nicht fähig, wird er nicht mehr mitgenommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3. Wäre ich der Leader, hätte ich dich überhaupt nicht mitgenommen, da ich prinzipiell bei den entscheidenden Klassen Leute meines Vertrauens mitnehmen würde. Die hättest Du dir ersteinmal in HC-inis verdienen müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
4. Bei uns fällt der Raid aus, wenn die Tanks der Gilde fehlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn Du tatsächlich überdurchschnittlich spielen möchtest, sollte man sich in einer festen Gruppe EINSPIELEN.
Ich verstehe Leute wie dich überhaupt nicht, die die Dreistigkeit besitzen, zu weinen, wenn Sie nicht mitgenommen werden, gerade in dieser wichtigen Position.
Mach doch nen Fury draus, lerne, wie man 5kdps fährt OHNE aggro zu ziehen und hoffe dann einfach, auf dem oben beschriebenen Weg eine gute Gruppe kennen zu lernen.
Solltest Du aber einer von denen sein, denen man immer noch erklären muss, sich komplett zu verzaubern, die besten Steine zu sockeln UND DANN SOGAR NOCH BUFFFOOD UND NE FLASK DABEI ZU HABEN,
.....dann,.....
...dann...

brauchst du keine Gilde, aber auch keinen Endkontent. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also: fass Dir an deine eigene Nase und frage dich, was du willst ingame.

....UND DANN ordne dich ein, in die grösste Quest, die dieses Spiel bietet: Das *ZUSAMMENSPIEL*.

MfG, ein arroganter Gildenleader

P.s.: Probier ma den ersten Boss von ICC, ob du denn wie ein Schatten dem Maintank folgen kannst. Falls nicht, steht die Lösung ja oben beschrieben.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mysticcc (17. Dezember 2009)

Guck dir vorher Videos an, wie die Bosse funktionieren.
So machen wir das auch immer und stimmen dann nur Feinheiten ab.
Große Lust, die Taktiken reinzulesen und je nach Setup zu verändern, 
haben die wenigsten, aber einen kurzen Blick in die für die eigene Klasse
relevanten Bossfähigkeiten darf man gerne werfen.

Finde ich  nicht zuviel verlangt.


----------



## Kinderhasser (17. Dezember 2009)

was mich ander ganzen sache stört ist, dass viele meinen sie wären die überflieger und hätten den totalen durchblick was jetzt aktuell ICC angeht. Wenn man mal genauer hinschaut zerbröselt die schöne Fasade und es wird deutlich, dass ausser großen Forderungen nichts dahinter steckt. Die meisten von denjenigen die in Handelschannel clearerfahrung, 5K+ dps und und und fordern haben selbst keine Ahnung. Gut gibt auch Leute die es wirklich drauf haben, aber ich bin der Meinung wenn immer nur aussortiert wird und man sich die Rosinen rauspickt, fördert das nicht gerade dei Gemeinschaft auf den Servern, falls es die überhaupt noch gibt.

Es grenzt schon fast an Wahnsinn, dass jeder der meint er hätte nur einen Funken Ahnung gleich solche überdimensionierten Forderungen stellt, um ja nicht unnötige Zeit in einer Ini zu verbringen. Schaltet mal wieder einen Gang zurück und übertreibt es nicht.

Klar sollte jeder zumindest mal sich die Guides durchlesen weas überhaupt auf ihn zukommt und seine Klasse so gut wie möglich beherrschen, aber dieses Überzogene Getue muss wirklich nicht sein.

Erst mal in sich gehen und drüber nachdenken was man selber kann, bevor man an Andere abartige Forderungen stellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pie (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich kan dich zwar verstehen aber da du sagst, dass du als dd bereits erfahrung hast solltest du eh wissen wie du tanken musst. Ich bin ebenfals DD/Tank und habe gesten icc mal getankt ohne als tank da gewessen zu sein, mag sein das ich als raidleiter immer die taktiken wissen muss aber ich schau mir gundsätzlich eigendlich immer nur die dd taktiken an und der rest ergibt sich einfach logisch.

hier hat doch irgendwer was geschrieben von seinem pala heal mit dem er ak mt heal machen wollte, 2,3k mana etc. kannst glücklich sein da net mit rein zu sein soleute sind einfach nur D... im Kopf und haben keine ahnung vom spiel.

Ps: Nächstes mal einfach sagen ja ich hab erfahrung dan können die nichts mehr machen hab auch nur 36k life im tank gear und es hat prima geklapt

Edit

@Colisa
Sry aber du musst woll einer von der Art Gildenleader sein, der wirlich denkt er häts drauf. Ich bitte dich sowas ist einfach nur ... , wie soll nen Tank was in heros beweisen die Tank ich als Retri mit krippel heal und der bleibt auf 100% lol. Wie soll er beweisen das ers kan wen man ihn net lässt und ich bezweifle das er mit 38k life (ohne SDK warscheinlich) einer von der Sorte unverzaubert und ungesockelt ist, du vollhorst, les und denk bevor du schreibst, sowas nennt sich Gildenlead.

Ps: deine Gilde tut mir echt leid wen sie einer Raid aussfallen lassen müssen weil leute wie du zu knauserrig sind, lehrn Gilden zu leiten dann reden wir weiter.


----------



## Testare (17. Dezember 2009)

Crimy schrieb:


> Schurken die mobs anziehen, sich aber für Imba halten und dauernd vorstürmen..
> Hexer die "nicht einschlafen wollen" nur weil ich dem Heiler ne Manapause und mir Übersicht gönne..
> 
> und meine besten Freunde sind die 80er, für die ich schon tankte, welche mein Lvl sahen und dennoch aggro klauten.
> ...



Dann sollteste mich mal als Heiler dabeihaben^^
Wer vor dem Tank pullt bekommt im Gruppenchanel exakt EINEN! Hinweis es zu unterlassen, beim 2ten Mal lass ich ihn eiskalt verrecken und sage dem Tank, er solle wie ich einfach zuschauen.
Wer so arrogant ist von seinen Mitspielern immer gleich Vollprofis zu erwarten, gerade bei neuem Content, und dann noch dauernd Scheisse baut hat ganz einfach nur vergessen, dass er/sie auch mal BEGINNER war und auch nicht perfekt ist.
Btw, gerade die ach so überheblichen Firstkillgilden und Fraktionsführenden Gilden zeichnen sich meiner Erfahrung nach eher durch Geduld gegenüber unerfahreneren Spielern aus, solange diese lernen WOLLEN und gesagtes umsetzen.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (17. Dezember 2009)

Echt, ich versteh nix.

Was ist das Problem ?

Das es schneit  ?  Tja, sowas passiert im Winter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein im Ernst, ich kann dem Text nicht folgen und kriege einfach nicht raus, was wirklich 
das Problem ist.


----------



## Thunda8219 (17. Dezember 2009)

Wie kann es sein das hier soviele Knalltüten sich über die Rechtschreibung aufregen? Man sollte euch die Beine brechen und dann auslachen das ihr nicht laufen könnt. Ihr verarscht auch garantiert behinderte Menschen. Ganz ehrlich?! Die Leute zieh ich um die Ecke und lass sie stolpern.

BTT: Ich kann die Problematik verstehen. Bin selber lang genug Tank aber leider Hardcoregammer weil mir einfach die Zeit dafür fehlt. Dieses ganze Gelabber über 40k life bla bla bla ist nervig. Is ja schön das der Tank soviel hat aber auch nur durch Ausdauertrinkets. Der Rest vom Equip ist Crap. Hab ich auch schon paarmal gesehen. Es geht doch dabei nur ob man seine Klasse beherrscht. Aber das wird VÖLLIG ignoriert von den sogenannten " Raidleitern". Ich hab nur 34k Life ub aber tankt trotzdem alles weg. Und ja dann muss der Heiler auch mal aufpassen und nicht nebenbei kiffen. Ich weiss das klingt egoistisch. Gerade die Leute die die Erfahrung verlangen sind 1 Key DDs und Movementgrätschen. 

@TE Gehe mit den Leuten die dich als Tank zu schätzen wissen und den Rest ignore.


----------



## Angita (17. Dezember 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Dann sollteste mich mal als Heiler dabeihaben^^
> Wer vor dem Tank pullt bekommt im Gruppenchanel exakt EINEN! Hinweis es zu unterlassen, beim 2ten Mal lass ich ihn eiskalt verrecken und sage dem Tank, er solle wie ich einfach zuschauen.
> Wer so arrogant ist von seinen Mitspielern immer gleich Vollprofis zu erwarten, gerade bei neuem Content, und dann noch dauernd Scheisse baut hat ganz einfach nur vergessen, dass er/sie auch mal BEGINNER war und auch nicht perfekt ist.
> Btw, gerade die ach so überheblichen Firstkillgilden und Fraktionsführenden Gilden zeichnen sich meiner Erfahrung nach eher durch Geduld gegenüber unerfahreneren Spielern aus, solange diese lernen WOLLEN und gesagtes umsetzen.



Hi,

/sign

Ich spiele als Twink einen Tankadin, jeder ach so gute DMG Buster der meinen Job vermeindlich besser kann darf das auch tun.
Quasi nach dem Moto "Wenn man nicht hin guckt, dann hat man kein Problem"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Mein Tankadin holt sich dann ganz einfach wo anders die Aggro und lässt den netten DDler mal eben Blut schwitzen.


@ TE
Das Problem an der Sache ist recht einfach, fast jeder DDler (ich dachte auch so bevor ich selbst zum Tank mutierte) verlässt sich auf den Panzer da vorne. Der weis wohin wir müssen, der wird schon so marken das alles glatt läuft, der wird den Boss schon so drehen das mir nix passiert, ich muss ja nur feste DMG fahren...
Und das ist das eigentlich erbärmliche an der Sache, keiner ist sich seiner Verantwortung bewusst!
Jeder im Raid hat Verantwortung nicht nur der Tank oder der Heiler!!!!!
Ein roflboomlolzomg DMG Buster ohne Hirn kann schneller einen Raid auslöschen als ein nicht so geübter Tank oder Heiler.

Sei froh das du nicht in diesem Raid warst. Ärgere dich nicht, du wirst sicher eine Gruppe finden die Geduld und Vernunft haben.

So far 
Angita


----------



## Tomratz (17. Dezember 2009)

Ist vielleicht ein Stück weit off topic aber ich möchte einfach mal von ner Ini-Erfahrung
Gestern berichten.

Zufallsgruppe Azjol.

Der Tank weist gleich zu Anfang darauf hin, dass er das erste Mal tankt (soll ja vorkommen, 
auch wenn ich beim ersten mal sicher die Gilde als Gruppe bevorzugen würde).

Keiner hatte was dagegen, die np's flogen nur so rum.

Vor dem ersten Boss durfte ich dann für einen DD (hatte wohl auch nicht die Riesenerfahrung)
meinen ersten B-rezz auspacken (spiele selbst Katze, aber n brezz mach ich schon mal, die
Gruppe tut sich komplett ja leichter). Erster Boss auch schön gefallen, weiter zu Haddronox,
der auch ziemlich schnell in seinen Spinnenfäden hing.

Alle zum letzten Boss, schnell noch den Trash weggekloppt und los gings.

Es gab einen Wipe, kann ja mal vorkommen (der Heiler wurde umgekloppt oder kam in die
Stacheln, ka wie es genau passier ist, ich hatte noch cd auf Brezz). Keiner hat gemeckert,
jeder ist brav gelaufen und wir haben uns wieder vor dem Boss versammelt.

Der eine DD (wohl mit einiger Tankerfahrung) hat dem Neutank noch mal erklärt, wie er die
Trashmobs beim Boss an sich binden kann und nochmal alle drauf hingewiesen, doch bitte
aus den Stacheln rauszugehen, man sieht ja wo sie auftauchen).

Zweiter Versuch, der Boss lag.

Tank hat sich gefreut, wir hatten alle unsere Marken und gut war.


BTT: Der TE sollte evtl. auf genau gleichem Weg versuchen, sich entsprechende Tankerfahrung zu
holen, ob mit der Gilde oder rnd. Klar hat man nicht immer so ein Glück wie unser Neutang gestern,
aber wie soll ein Tank bitte das tanken lernen, wenn er nie mitgenommen wird?


Tante Edit sagt gerade:

@ Mein Vorposter: Leider ist es wirklich oft so, dass DD's (und ich bin ja auch einer) zu wenig nach
dem schauen, was insgesamt vor sich geht (Heiler oom, Tank kurz vorm verrecken, ein anderer
DD liegt im Dreck).

Ich verzichte lieber mal auf paar hundert DPS (fahr eh noch nicht so viel als hauptsächlich grün/blau
equipped) und mach auch mal n Battlerezz, wozu hab ich den Spruch als Druide denn gelernt, wenn
nicht dazu, der Gruppe/dem Raid zu helfen?


----------



## StrangeFabs (17. Dezember 2009)

nuxii schrieb:


> Ich kenne das sehr gut,ich mag rndm raids gehen überhaupt nicht!
> 
> zb:rl freund und ich wollten ak 25 er is tank,ich heal so weit so gut
> 
> ...


Das sind Situationen wo dir als Spieler klarwerden muss "Puh! Beinahe wär ich mit einem Totalversager raiden gegangen" Heilboni beim Pala fürn Raid abfragen? Lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Guck mal mein Heiliges Licht macht 30000 crit statt 28000 yaaay 2000 mehr overheal \o/" (und ich weiß nicht ob ich nen Pala als Tankheiler haben will der 3000+ZM aber nur 20k Mana hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Wenn man einen Raid leitet sollte man eiiigentlich alle Klassen kennen..aber da jeder Hinz und Kunz meint er müsse nen Raid aufmachen und denkt "Ich hab nen Priester gespielt, ich weiß wie Heilung geht" dann passieren halt solche Sachen.
Nicht rumjammern wenn man wegen der Unwissenheit des Raidleiters nicht mitkommen dürft, es hat sich immer wieder bewiesen dass solche Raids in 90% der Fälle eh schieflaufen.


----------



## Renox110 (17. Dezember 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Echt, ich versteh nix.
> 
> Was ist das Problem ?
> 
> ...



Die Kritik ist, dass der Raidleader (DD) anscheinend keine Zeit/Lust hat, dem Tank die Bosse von ICC zu erklären.

Back to Topic: Ich finde, als Raidleader müsste man die Bosse den noch unerfahrenen Spielern erklären können.

Und die Aussage: "Da für habe ich keine zeit mus DMG machen", ist schwachsinnig.


----------



## Martok (17. Dezember 2009)

Syunai schrieb:


> Was ist denn das Problem? Als Tank die Aggro halten und die Anderen Dmg. machen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




aber wie soll man als unerfahrener Tank erfahrung sammeln?  egal ob in  Hero-inis oder  grössere Raids , wenn man nicht mit genommen wird?


ich glaube mittlerweile spielt man nen tank am besten zum neustart eines Addons wie Cata,  wenn die anderen tanks auch noch kein equip haben. 
um dann wenigstens eine chance zu haben, mal wo mit genommen zu werden.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (17. Dezember 2009)

Also ich muss an dieser Stelle sagen, dass ich die Reaktionen des Raidleiters schon ein wenig nachvollziehen kann. Einen Tank in die Gruppe einzuladen, der keine Tankkenntnisse der Raidinstanz besitzt, dass kann eigentlich nur ein Himmelfahrtskommando werden. Ok... man kann in einem Raid auch mal erwarten, dass es jemanden gibt, der die Taktiken nochmal für die gesamte Gruppe erklärt. So viel Sturheit kann ich nämlich auch nicht unbedingt abhaben. Aber um all dem Vorzubeugen, schaue ich mir die Bosstaktiken halt vorab im Internet an. Da gibts zum einen halt Guides in Schriftform und zum anderen auch Videoguides. Informationen gibt es eigentlich in Hülle und Fülle, um sich vorzubereiten.

Wenn ich Raidleiter bin war ich mir selbst aber nie zu schade um vorab noch mal die Bosse zu erklären. Hab es oft gehabt, dass mal der eine oder andere die Bosse in PDK z.B. nicht kannte und ich hab es dann einfach erklärt.

Aber in all den Jahren sollte bei den Leuten, die WoW auch schon über mehrere Jahre spielen bewusst sein, wie sich die Leute den anderen Spielern gegenüber verhalten. Mit Gemeinschaft hat das oft garnix mehr zu tun. Die existiert meistens nur noch in Gilden oder Stammraids. Randoms werden ja meist ausgebeutelt.


----------



## Genomchen (17. Dezember 2009)

@Thunda8219
Du hast 34k Leben, du bist in jeder Herovariante von pdk nen 1.5 Hit. Und was du da von dir gibst is sowas von - und das sag ich hier das erste Mal auf buffed - noobmässig, das es schonwieder besonders ist. Du schliesst also darauf, dass nur weil wir tanks ausdauertrinkets haben is der Rest des Equips Crap? Okay, klick auf meine Signatur. Dann wirst du nen Tank sehen, der nicht nur Ausdauertrinkets und sonst Crap Equip hat und ich habe unbuffed 40k life. Ich habe aber für gewisse Situationen noch im Ganzen 4 andere Trinkets im Ruckssack, die mir je nach Lust und Laune bis zu 4% Ausweichen oder 2% Parry geben. So und du willst mir sagen, dass is crap? Du bist crappig eqipped mein lieber, denn wenn du in deinem Tankrepertoire keine Ausdauertrinkets hast, dann fehlt DIR was und nicht die anderen Tanks sind crappig equipped.


----------



## Thunda8219 (17. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> @Thunda8219
> Du hast 34k Leben, du bist in jeder Herovariante von pdk nen 1.5 Hit. Und was du da von dir gibst is sowas von - und das sag ich hier das erste Mal auf buffed - noobmässig, das es schonwieder besonders ist. Du schliesst also darauf, dass nur weil wir tanks ausdauertrinkets haben is der Rest des Equips Crap? Okay, klick auf meine Signatur. Dann wirst du nen Tank sehen, der nicht nur Ausdauertrinkets und sonst Crap Equip hat und ich habe unbuffed 40k life. Ich habe aber für gewisse Situationen noch im Ganzen 4 andere Trinkets im Ruckssack, die mir je nach Lust und Laune bis zu 4% Ausweichen oder 2% Parry geben. So und du willst mir sagen, dass is crap? Du bist crappig eqipped mein lieber, denn wenn du in deinem Tankrepertoire keine Ausdauertrinkets hast, dann fehlt DIR was und nicht die anderen Tanks sind crappig equipped.



Verzeih mir meine Wortwahl. Viele Tanks. Aber wir müssen uns hier doch nicht damit profilieren das dass Equip gut ist. Es geht nur darum das die heutige Einstellung bzw die Werte woran ein Char gemessen wird, die falschen sind. Was bringt es wenn da ein Mage steht nur 12121212 macht und es aber nicht mal (mehr) schafft n sheep ect. rauszubringen oder sich zu bewegen. Zum Thema was bringt es nen Tank an seinem Life zu messen wenn er trotz allem seine Klasse beherrscht. Lieber setz ich mich hin und erklär alles und weiss das man den Boss legt als mich über Leute aufzuregen die nicht mitdenken können.

Die Situation des Raidleites vom TE war einfach nur arrogant. Es ist immer noch ein Spiel und ein miteinander. Ich hab mal die Erfahrung gemacht das Leute die kaum Erfahrung in der Ini haben, konzentrierter spielen und stellenweise mehr erreichen wie "alte Hasen."


----------



## Super PePe (17. Dezember 2009)

Was geht ihr auch mit Leuten mit die bei einem Tank auf HP schauen... ein größeres Eingeständnis von Ahnungslosigkeit kann man doch von einem Spieler nicht geliefert bekommen. Doch im A.T.E.M. von Ony sterben aber das ne andere Geschichte.

PDK kannst locker mit 30-33k unbuffed tanken


----------



## Uratak (17. Dezember 2009)

Super schrieb:


> Was geht ihr auch mit Leuten mit die bei einem Tank auf HP schauen... ein größeres Eingeständnis von Ahnungslosigkeit kann man doch von einem Spieler nicht geliefert bekommen. Doch im A.T.E.M. von Ony sterben aber das ne andere Geschichte.



Yogg P1 Wolken adden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hast Du vergessen ... jaja anderes Thema ich weis!


----------



## Genomchen (17. Dezember 2009)

Das is wieder was anderes. Damit rückst du deinen Post wieder in das richtige Licht. Du darfst nicht vergessen, die meisten Tanks, die unbuffed mehr als 40k haben, haben dies, weil sie HCs tanken (raidtechnisch). Da musst du das einfach haben. Ich war vor ca 3 Wochen pdok10er bei 36k unbuffed, Das is der blanke Horror. Bis Anub gings einigermassen, aber Anub selber war richtig übel und wir haben ihn nur gelegt, weil am Ende hin bei noch 200k hp der offtank abgespottet hat, weils mich da aus den latschen gehaun hat. Also bevor du da alle Tanks unter einen Kann scherst bedenke, dass es zum Job eines Tanks gehört sein Equip flexibel zu halten und das machst du unter anderem indem du verschiedene Trinkets hast.
Aber ich verstehe was du meinst. Man merkt mit dem neuen Patch schnell, wer noch zur alten Schule gehört und sich mit CCs auskennt und wer mit Patch 3.0 an der WorldOfBombcraft teilgenommen hat.

Und SuperPePe, es ist ganz klar, das HP nicht alles ist beim Tank. Bei mir machen HP 30% aus, der Rest besteht aus meinem Avoid. Nur wenn du Random nen Tank suchst, dann kannst du dir schonmal sicher sein, dass er bei 40k life nicht unbedingt schlecht Equipped ist. Denn selbst wenn er die 2 Humpen trägt hätte er bei 40k immernoch 36k ohne Humpen und die erreichst du nicht ohne gutes TankEquip. Und gutes Tank Equip ist ohnehin mit den wichtigen anderen Werten vollgestopft, das heisst, wenn ich nach nem Tank suche, der 40k life hat, kann ich mir schonmal fast sicher sein, dass sein Equip auch stimmt. Dann hab ich nurnoch das Problem ob der Skill stimmt. Also nicht das du denkst, ich suche so nach Tanks (ich bin selber Tank und habe da meine Vertrauten Kollegen), aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass dies der Hintergedanke dabei war, auch wenn viele wahrscheinlich nur nachplappern.


edith
Ja, ich weiss, sry, ich verbesser grad die ganzen Rechtschreibpatzer^^


----------



## Metadron72 (17. Dezember 2009)

Martok schrieb:


> aber wie soll man als unerfahrener Tank erfahrung sammeln?  egal ob in  Hero-inis oder  grössere Raids , wenn man nicht mit genommen wird?



in dem man die normal version vorher mal macht z.b. (mach ich als tank grundsätzlich vorher) ich weiss schon gar nicht mehr wiviele leute in den neuen 5ern das erste mal direkt hero waren und 0 schimmer hatten


----------



## Lpax (17. Dezember 2009)

Igenwie verstehe ich das prob. des Te nicht ganz.


Die ansicht das der raidleiter 10 min investieren kann in erklärungen ist ok.....warum schaut der tank nicht in einen guide?

Wenn ich pro boss 10 min lang in einen guide schau kenn ich auch alle fähigkeiten.

Sry aber einen tank der sich nicht vorbereiten mag möchte ich auch nicht mitnehmen.


----------



## Mikolomeus (17. Dezember 2009)

ganz einfach,

der Raidleader warn voll Idi*t. 
Such dir ne neue Gruppe und gut is, dein equip reicht aufjedenfall.

LG
Raven


----------



## Düstermond (17. Dezember 2009)

Aus dem Grund habe ich sowohl meinen Heiler als auch meinen Tank beide zu DDs umfunktioniert.
Ist ja selbst in Heros schon so Krass, wenn man als mäßig Equipter Tank (213, also T7) mit 36-37k einfach direkt wieder gekickt wird weil man ja zu schlechtes Gear hat aber als DD mit 150er Items (Burg non-hero) mit dürfen, weil... na einfach aus Prinzip.
Mit dem Heiler verhält es sich genau so. Ein blaues Teil an und sei es nur das Trinket => Ausschlusswahl - Dank dem neuen LFG System gibt es ja Tanks/Heiler wie am Fließband.


----------



## Thalema (17. Dezember 2009)

Guten Tag!

Ich möchte mal in Erinnerung rufen, wie alt der Patch 3.3 jetzt ist. Und schon werden die Leute abgewatscht, die sich noch nicht tipptopp mit den neuesten Instanzen auskennen. Ich habe gestern selbst zum ersten Mal als DD die Seelenschmiede betreten, weil ich vorher aufgrund der Weihnachtszeit und der damit anfallenden Arbeit keine Zeit hatte. Gewährt euch doch etwas Zeit und den anderen auch, bevor ihr haltlos Leute als Noob oder Dummbeutel beschimpft. 

Was die "Bemerkungen" über Rechtschreibung betrifft: Am schlimmsten hat anscheinend durch Patch 3.3 nicht diese, sondern die soziale Kompetenz sowohl der einen wie auch der anderen Seite gelitten. Durch die Möglichkeit, sich in den neuen Randomgroups nach Belieben daneben benehmen zu können, weil man sich ja auf einem anderen Server befindet, sind anscheinend in einigen Leuten die letzten Dämme der Selbstbeherrschung gebrochen und eine Flut dümmlichsten Egoismus' hat jetzt die letzten Täler der sowieso zum Rückzug gezwungenen Höflichkeit überschwemmt. Jemand haltlos als lernfaul zu bezeichnen bzw. diesem dann das Beinebrechen anzudrohen unterschreitet menschliche Anstandsgrenzen. Um es mit meiner Englischlehrerin auszudrücken: "Gehen Sie in die Ecke und schämen Sie sich!"

Diesmal nur kopfschüttelnde Grüße ob der Gemeinschaft

Thalema


----------



## RedShirt (17. Dezember 2009)

> Mit dem Heiler verhält es sich genau so. Ein blaues Teil an und sei es nur das Trinket => Ausschlusswahl - Dank dem neuen LFG System gibt es ja Tanks/Heiler wie am Fließband.



klar, wenn man die Wartezeit bedenkt =) und sonst gern rumgammelt, kann man das tun.
Ist mir - ehrlich - noch nie passiert. Viele waren froh, daß überhaupt ein Tank mal da war.
Das ist eher ne Machtposition (die einige ausnützen).

@Thalema
Makros für jeden Boss als Kurzerklärung mittlerweile =) dann geht erklären auch fixer, wenn man mit "Gibt es noch Fragen oder habe ich etwas vergessen?" abschließt.
Wenn jemand neu in einer Ini ist, machts Sinn nach dem invite über LFG zu sagen "Hi, ich war dort noch nie, sagt ihr mir bitte wenn ich etwas beachten muß?" Dann läufts.
Da flamet eigentlich nie einer dagegen, tut ers doch, ist einer von euch beiden falsch, vermutlich aber er.


----------



## Gerti (17. Dezember 2009)

colisa schrieb:


> 1. Hat man Erfahrung, kennt man den Boss.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



zu 2. Ahja, letztens ICC, ich kannte Sauerfang nur aus caster sicht, genau wie das Event. Und ich durfte tanken... mooooment, wo muss man da fähig sein?
Ich schaffe es selbst im Halbschlaf 3 Adds einzusammeln oder ein Jetpack zu benutzen und einen Mob zu tanken... oder Sauerfang, ich hatte garkeine Ahnung wusste nur, da ist was mit spotten. War dann richtig spannend. "Ah ich hab den Debuff, abspotten lassen, oh der hat den Debuff, spotte ich. 
zu 3. was ist denn eine entscheidene klasse? lieber nen guten tank und dafür 6 3-4k dps dd? 
zu 4. Solange es keine bzw. Hardmodes/Heroic wird, nehmen wir auch Randomtanks mit, viel kann man ja nicht falsch machen. (oder nenne mir einen Boss, wo der Tank wirklich was können muss?!)

das einzig interessante ist wie geasagt der erste boss, obwohl wirs im zweiten try dann auch als tanks raushatten, zur not einfach shildwall oder ähnliches anschmeißen....


----------



## Genomchen (17. Dezember 2009)

Also jetzt mal ehrlich, es hört sich alles krasser an, wie es tatsächlich ist. Was du beschreibst, Düstermond, ist das Endzeitalter, in dem sich alle gegenseitig fressen und Frauen auf offener Strasse geschändet werden.
Aber ich habe offen gesagt noch nie so derbe Fehlgriffe erlebt. Ich war nur einmal in ner Grp, die sich ziehen lassen wollte, da^haben mein Privat Healer und ich die Gruppe wieder verlassen, haben eine andere Gruppe aufgemacht ohne dem Tool und sind zu Fuss Richtung Ini marschiert. Denn man kann mit dem Debuff zwar das Tool nicht nutzen, man kann aber sehr wohl zu Fuss in die Ini gehen und auf die altmodische Art ne Gruppe zusammensuchen, das wird von dem Debuff nicht berührt und so entgeht ihr dann auch solchen Volldeppen.
Wie gesagt, ich weiss nicht was ihr da tut, aber mir ist sowas noch nie untergekommen. Vlt merk ich auch einfach nix, weil ich mich um 5er Ini Items nicht Schere, nichtmal um die Kugeln oder das entzauberte Zeugs. Mich interessieren nur die Marken, und die gibts halt mal nur wenn der Boss tot ist. das is alles was für mich zählt. Da kanns auch mal passieren, dass ich ne Taktik wähle, bei der nuroch ich stehe, hauptsache der Boss liegt am Ende (is natürlich nur auf 5er bezogen). Wahrscheinlich merk ich deshalb nicht, was hinter mir passiert^^ Ich achte im Prinzip nur auf meinen HP-Balken und auf den des Heilers inklusive seines Manas. Der Rest juckt mich nicht was passiert. Das einzige was ich aus ner 5er Ini gerne hätte wär der Schwertgriff, da ich den gerne einmal verticken würde und das zweite Mal die Questreihe machen will hehe


----------



## J_0_T (17. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Also jetzt mal ehrlich, es hört sich alles krasser an, wie es tatsächlich ist. Was du beschreibst, Düstermond, ist das Endzeitalter, in dem sich alle gegenseitig fressen und Frauen auf offener Strasse geschändet werden.
> Aber ich habe offen gesagt noch nie so derbe Fehlgriffe erlebt. Ich war nur einmal in ner Grp, die sich ziehen lassen wollte, da^haben mein Privat Healer und ich die Gruppe wieder verlassen, haben eine andere Gruppe aufgemacht ohne dem Tool und sind zu Fuss Richtung Ini marschiert. Denn man kann mit dem Debuff zwar das Tool nicht nutzen, man kann aber sehr wohl zu Fuss in die Ini gehen und auf die altmodische Art ne Gruppe zusammensuchen, das wird von dem Debuff nicht berührt und so entgeht ihr dann auch solchen Volldeppen.
> Wie gesagt, ich weiss nicht was ihr da tut, aber mir ist sowas noch nie untergekommen. Vlt merk ich auch einfach nix, weil ich mich um 5er Ini Items nicht Schere, nichtmal um die Kugeln oder das entzauberte Zeugs. Mich interessieren nur die Marken, und die gibts halt mal nur wenn der Boss tot ist. das is alles was für mich zählt. *Da kanns auch mal passieren, dass ich ne Taktik wähle, bei der nuroch ich stehe, hauptsache der Boss liegt am Ende (is natürlich nur auf 5er bezogen). Wahrscheinlich merk ich deshalb nicht, was hinter mir passiert^^ Ich achte im Prinzip nur auf meinen HP-Balken und auf den des Heilers inklusive seines Manas. Der Rest juckt mich nicht was passiert.* Das einzige was ich aus ner 5er Ini gerne hätte wär der Schwertgriff, da ich den gerne einmal verticken würde und das zweite Mal die Questreihe machen will hehe



Lässt tief blicken... kann mir schon vorstellen wie das ganze dann aussieht.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (17. Dezember 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Aus dem Grund habe ich sowohl meinen Heiler als auch meinen Tank beide zu DDs umfunktioniert.
> Ist ja selbst in Heros schon so Krass, wenn man als mäßig Equipter Tank (213, also T7) mit 36-37k einfach direkt wieder gekickt wird weil man ja zu schlechtes Gear hat aber als DD mit 150er Items (Burg non-hero) mit dürfen, weil... na einfach aus Prinzip.
> Mit dem Heiler verhält es sich genau so. Ein blaues Teil an und sei es nur das Trinket => Ausschlusswahl - Dank dem neuen LFG System gibt es ja Tanks/Heiler wie am Fließband.




Das Problem liegt einfach darin, dass sowohl Tanks, als auch Heiler einfach die größte Verantwortung in der Gruppe haben. Wenn da einer von denen Scheiße baut, dann stirbt die Gruppe. Den Tod eines DD kann man meist noch kompensieren.

Heiler und Tanks müssen meist die Fehler der Gruppe wieder ausbügeln. Deswegen hat man in der Vergangenheit auch kaum Tanks und Heiler gefunden, da es eben wenig Spieler gibt, die diese Bürde auf sich nehmen und auch nicht gerne zuflamen lassen wollen.

Ein mäßig Equipter DD reicht in Heroes eigentlich voll und ganz aus, da es je keine Enrage-Timer gibt. Es dauert zwar ein wenig länger, bis man durch ist, aber solange Tank und Heiler imba sind, läuft das schon.

Viele Leute laden solcher überequipten Tanks halt dazu ein, um sich alles so leicht wie möglich zu gestalten oder sogar um ihr eigenes (schlechtes) Equip zu kompensieren.


----------



## Genomchen (17. Dezember 2009)

Jop, ich glaube ich kann mir vorstellen, was du dir vorstellst und du stellst es dir richtig vor. Ne ini dauert bei mir nicht länger, wie jemand zum kacken braucht (ausser die neuen), ohne dabei an Rücksicht zu mangeln. Will damit sagen, dass ich mich durchgehend auf den Kampf konzentriere, am Laufband pulle (mein Heiler is mein Burder, der kennt das schon und ist das gewohnt) und wenn Erklärungsbedarf ist, kurz und knapp das wesentliche erkläre. Also es ist nicht so ganz, wie du dir denkst. Ich pfeife nicht auf die anderen, aber ich lass mich auch ned aufhalten^^Um anzutanken reicht nämlich das der Heiler Mana hat, der Rest kann ja weiter fertig reggen. Und mit "..da kann es auch mal Tote geben..." gebe ich dir ein Bsp.: Im Occulus ziehe ich zB den vorletzten Boss nicht. Is mir zu aufwendig und die Frostschaden ticks sind an mir so niedrig, dass ich sie nedmal merk. Ich beweg mich nur bei der Nova hinter nen Stein, ansonsten tank ich stationär. Alles was range is, hat da Glück, weil sie ausserhalb des eingefrorenen Bodens sind. Aber Melees kanns da schonmal aus den Latschen haun. Das meinte ich mit es kann auch mal einer auf der Strecke bleiben, weil ich 5er Ini Bosstaktiken wähle, die dem Equip angepasst sind. Und da nunmal in den alten 5er Inis fast nurnoch Heiler und Tank nötig sind, pass ich das ganze auch dementsprechend an. Und es hat sich bisher noch nie jemand drüber beschwert, ganz im Gegenteil, viele lernen da noch was oder sind mir dankbar, dort schnell durch zu sein (vor allem im Occulus^^).


----------



## wolkentaenzer (17. Dezember 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Lässt tief blicken... kann mir schon vorstellen wie das ganze dann aussieht.



Ich seh das als Heiler ähnlich wie Genomchen. Wenn ein DDler Aggro kriegt ist er in wesentlich mehr als 90% der Fälle selber schuld. Wenn er dann auch noch meint tanken zu müssen und seine Aggro nicht runterfährt und in Folge dessen unheilbar wird, ist er auch an seinem eigenen Tod schuld.

Einige DDler sind aber halt so brainafk, dass sie meinen der einzige Spielinhalt ihrer Klasse sei DpS.

Grüße
wolke


----------



## Genomchen (17. Dezember 2009)

Wolkentaenzer, der Witz ist, dass ich keine Aggroprobs hab. Die meisten DDler die bei mir sterben, sterben auf Grund mangelndem Mitdenkens und Flexibilität. Und ich kenn auch die Rolle des DDler (siehe - wie hätte man auch anders denken können - Genomchen). Ne, bei mir darf jeder DDler reinknallen wie er will und auf welches Ziel er will. Was nur garnicht geht ist bei mir sich ziehen lassen oder auf Autohit umschalten, da reagier ich allergisch, da jeder seinen Beitrag zu leisten hat.


----------



## Arosk (17. Dezember 2009)

Meine Igno ist voll mit Leuten die Tanks nach HP bewerten.

Achja, Stamina Tanks sind genau so willkommen dort.


----------



## Nicolay77 (17. Dezember 2009)

turageo schrieb:


> Dacht ich mir auch grad...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stimme dir voll und ganz zu. Das Lustigste ist aber auch, dass ich festgestellt habe, das gerade dies Affen die niedrigste DPS haben bzw. nur Erfahrene Leute dabei haben wollen, weil sie es selber nicht so wirklich können. Wie gesagt nur meine Erfahrung bei Random Raids. Und dann gestaltet sich das 30Sek. lange erklären nämlich auch schwierig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin Tank und DD und als DD hat man immer noch die Möglichkeit anderen hinterher zu rennen. Ich glaube jeder weiss was ich meine^^

Alles in allem ist es halt so dass die meisten Leute die nur überequipte und TOP erfahrene dabei haben wollen, selber meistens die sind die mitgezogen werden und equipt werden wollen... Denn mal ganz ehrlich. Alle TOP Spieler die wirklich voll equipt sind und sämtliche Archievments haben, gehen doch zu 95% mit der Gilde raiden


----------



## Nicolay77 (17. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Meine Igno ist voll mit Leuten die Tanks nach HP bewerten.
> 
> Achja, Stamina Tanks sind genau so willkommen dort.



This!!!

Was bringen mir 50k HP-Pool wenn ich jeden Schlag fressen muss?
Da sind doch 35k und jedem zweiten Schlag ausweichen, blocken oder parieren zehnmal entspannter für den Heiler
Oder seh ich das falsch?^^


----------



## teradu (17. Dezember 2009)

lol was für erfahrung wollen die denn wenn es den raid erst paar tage gibt,solche naps sind im wald elwyn 80 geworden


----------



## Arosk (17. Dezember 2009)

Nicolay77 schrieb:


> This!!!
> 
> Was bringen mir 50k HP-Pool wenn ich jeden Schlag fressen muss?
> Da sind doch 35k und jedem zweiten Schlag ausweichen, blocken oder parieren zehnmal entspannter für den Heiler
> Oder seh ich das falsch?^^



Ich sag nur Tanks die in Heros keinen Heal brauchen... 4 DDs spielen ftw? xD


----------



## RedShirt (17. Dezember 2009)

Nicolay77 schrieb:


> This!!!
> 
> Was bringen mir 50k HP-Pool wenn ich jeden Schlag fressen muss?
> Da sind doch 35k und jedem zweiten Schlag ausweichen, blocken oder parieren zehnmal entspannter für den Heiler
> Oder seh ich das falsch?^^



Full ACK.

Es ist in Mode, jeden Sockelbonus (sogar +9 Ausdauer...) zu ignorieren, alles mit +30 Stam vollzupflastern, und dann sich einzubilden man wäre John... John heißt aber Wayne!


----------



## Nicolay77 (17. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Tanks die in Heros keinen Heal brauchen... 4 DDs spielen ftw? xD



Nicht ganz sooo krass, aber der Sinn ist definitiv verstanden worden XD


----------



## Genomchen (17. Dezember 2009)

Redshirt und Nicolay
Zuersteinmal Redshirt: Ab einem gewissen Equipstand hast du genug Avoid und kannst die Stärke Boni oder +9 Ausdauer weglassen, weil es zusammengerechnet mit nem Teilsockel weniger HP gibt. Bei Ausweichboni schau ich immer zweimal hin, wobei ich Raidbuffed 31% Ausweichen, 21% Parry, 6.5% Deff hab, was ich als völlig ausreichend sehe, um in Ausdauer und damit HP zu investieren.
Nicolay: Ich weiss nicht auf welchem Itemstand du bist, welche Werte du hast. Aber Ausweichen/ Parry is ein guter aber gefährlicher Wert. Es handelt sich hierbei um Ausweichchance. D.h., dass du im schlimmsten Fall evtl eine Kette von 3 Hits hintereinander abkriegst. Und als Tank gilt die Faustregel immer soviel HP zu haben, dass du 2 Schläge vom Boss wegstecken kannst. Mit 34k hp unbuffed, also so ca 42k raidbuffed bist du in den Heroicmodes der Raids fast ein onehit opfer, wenn der Heiler nicht gerade in dem Moment den Cast durchdrückt. Und ein Tank, der auf Raidbuffed 50k HP kommt, der dürfte eigtl schon soviel Avoid haben, dass er ruhig auf Ausdauer setzen kann, denn um 50k hp zu haben ist auch wiederum ein gewisses Equip Vorraussetzung, was wiederum deine gewünschten Werte hat.


----------



## Arosk (17. Dezember 2009)

Die Meinung das man als Tank nur Stamina sockelt hat sich echt tief in manchen Leuten eingehämmert... schlimme Zeiten.


----------



## Genomchen (17. Dezember 2009)

Arosk
Ich hab das ganze schonmal ausgetestet und es ist eine minimale Verbesserung, wenn man seine Sockelungen so setzt, dass man Boni mitnimmt und halb sagen wir Ausweichen+Ausdauer sockelt. Wohingegen die drei 51 Ausdauersockel+die Ausdauersockel mehr geben. Ausweichen hab ich genug und Parry auch und wenn was fehlen sollte kann immernoch auf meine Ausweichtrinkets aus pdk oder dem parrytrinket von ony zurückgreifen, was ich in ICC btw auch mache.


----------



## Arosk (17. Dezember 2009)

Wenn man schon Stamina sockelt, dann bitte mit Hirn...

BSP: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...lf&n=Toffel


----------



## Zangor (17. Dezember 2009)

Nicolay77 schrieb:


> ...Das Lustigste ist aber auch, dass ich festgestellt habe, das gerade dies Affen die niedrigste DPS haben bzw. nur Erfahrene Leute dabei haben wollen, weil sie es selber nicht so wirklich können...



Die Erfahrung hab ich auch schon gemacht.

Wer Raidleader macht sollte den Boss auch erklären können, sonst soll er den Job an jemand fähigen abgeben. Wer ausser Damage nichts anderes kann, brauch sich auch nicht Raidlead titeln.


----------



## Xeroxis (17. Dezember 2009)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Um 22:06 *zu müde*?



Ja, zu müde, wenn man die Nacht davor mit Lernstoff durchgemacht hat.^^


----------



## Genomchen (17. Dezember 2009)

Arosk, hast du den Char gerade selbst per nem Programm erstellt? Der is Full PDOK25er Equipped, allerdings ohne offhand und ohne ringe. Hat das nen Grund? Also nicht negativ gemeint, aber du postest hier nicht zufällig den besten Krieger der Welt oder so^^?
Ich kann das nicht ausrechnen, weil ich in der Arbeit sitze, aber was mir auf den ersten Blick auffällt ist dass du über die Sockel gerade mal 30 Ausweichen und 30 Deffwertung mehr hast, die Waffenkunde brauch ichned sockeln, die hab ich am Cap. Das meine ich mit Minimal. Und du vergleichst das ganze mit einem Krieger. Ich habe teils ganz andere Sockelfarben. Aber ich werde mir das heute Abend nochmal genauer ansehen und zum Spass mal komplett umsockeln. Habe ja nix gegen Vorschläge und ich lass mich gerne berate. Wenns was bringt okay, wenn nicht dann nicht.


----------



## Nicolay77 (17. Dezember 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Redshirt und Nicolay
> Zuersteinmal Redshirt: Ab einem gewissen Equipstand hast du genug Avoid und kannst die Stärke Boni oder +9 Ausdauer weglassen, weil es zusammengerechnet mit nem Teilsockel weniger HP gibt. Bei Ausweichboni schau ich immer zweimal hin, wobei ich Raidbuffed 31% Ausweichen, 21% Parry, 6.5% Deff hab, was ich als völlig ausreichend sehe, um in Ausdauer und damit HP zu investieren.
> Nicolay: Ich weiss nicht auf welchem Itemstand du bist, welche Werte du hast. Aber Ausweichen/ Parry is ein guter aber gefährlicher Wert. Es handelt sich hierbei um Ausweichchance. D.h., dass du im schlimmsten Fall evtl eine Kette von 3 Hits hintereinander abkriegst. Und als Tank gilt die Faustregel immer soviel HP zu haben, dass du 2 Schläge vom Boss wegstecken kannst. Mit 34k hp unbuffed, also so ca 42k raidbuffed bist du in den Heroicmodes der Raids fast ein onehit opfer, wenn der Heiler nicht gerade in dem Moment den Cast durchdrückt. Und ein Tank, der auf Raidbuffed 50k HP kommt, der dürfte eigtl schon soviel Avoid haben, dass er ruhig auf Ausdauer setzen kann, denn um 50k hp zu haben ist auch wiederum ein gewisses Equip Vorraussetzung, was wiederum deine gewünschten Werte hat.



Damit magst du schon Recht haben. Aaaber wenn ich 35k unbuffed habe, bin ich noch nicht auf dem Equip Stand, dass ich nur Ausdauer sockeln kann. Dass heisst bevor ich nur stur Ausdauer sockel, muss ich schauen dass die anderen Werte im mittleren bis oberen Bereich liegen. Und mal ganz ehrlich. Ohne vollem T 9,5 oder adäquaten Equip ist jeder Heroic Mode Raid aka PdoK25 oder höher Arbeit pur mit Glück verbunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles in allem ging es darum dass 40k unbuffed life Tanks ohne die entsprechenden anderen Werte nutzloser sind als solche die 35k life unbuffed haben und dafür genug Ausweichen, Parieren und blocken.

Im oberen Bereich sind sowieso genug Stats auf den Items da stimm ich dir zu.


----------



## Genomchen (17. Dezember 2009)

Achso, klar da hast du natürlich Recht Nicolay. Ne, ich versteh jetzt grad auch erst deinen Standpunkt. Ne hast vollkommen recht. Habe ich nicht anders gemacht. Während damals alle stupide die beiden Humpen gefarmt haben, hab ich mir das Ausdauertrinket aus pdk geholt, meine restlichen Werte auf Ausweichen ausgelgt. Erst als ich die 30% Ausweichen auch ohne Ausweichsockel erreicht hab, habe ich angefangen einen Sockel nach dem andern gegen Ausdauer auszutauschen.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (17. Dezember 2009)

Aha erbärmlich? Nur weil einer nur die Taktik die erklären wollte?
Vielleicht sollte man mal selber die Taktik auf Seiten durchlesen aber naja andere "verrückt" zu nennen ist ja einfacher als lesen...


----------



## RedShirt (17. Dezember 2009)

=) viele machens halt andersrum:

Sie farmen erst Ausdauer (ich hatte solche unheilbaren Tanks wo ich nur noch zum große-Heilung-spammen kam, weil sonst alles zu spät war) und haben 0 andere Werte. <20% Ausweichen/Parieren und so.

Wenn man *nachher* Ausdauer reinlegt in 245+ solls mir ja recht sein, aber selbst da seh ichs noch differenziert.

HP ist derzeit das einzige Markenkriterium der breiten Masse an Spielern.
Wie DPS bei DDs.
Und langsam HPS bei Heilern.

Differenziert wird nicht. Es gibt ne Liste, da ist der wo oben ist besser, Punkt.

Wenn man ne gescheite Gilde hat oder Stammgruppe, siehts wieder anders aus.


----------



## Genomchen (17. Dezember 2009)

Ja das stimmt schon, redshirt.
Ich merk das auch. Sobald drei Tanks in ner Random sind, is der MT, welcher die höchsten HPs hat. Da ists völlig wurst, wie der Rest der Werte verteilt ist.


----------



## Deanne (17. Dezember 2009)

Benjamin79 schrieb:


> Ich:soll ich mein T 10 komplet anziehen ?



Wenn ich überlege, wie teuer ein T10-Teil ist und wie lange der Patch draussen ist, frage ich mich, wie du so schnell das komplette Set zusammenbekommen hast.
Selbst in ICC sind ja nicht mal alle Flügel implementiert. Pro Boss 2-3 Marken, für die Random-Hero 2, für die bisherigen Weekly-Quests 10, aber trotzdem kostet ein T-Teil um die 90 Marken.

Ich hoffe, dass du diese Bemerkung ironisch gemeint hast, denn sonst macht es deine Story nicht unbedingt glaubwürdiger.


----------



## Chillers (17. Dezember 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Wenn mich nur einer nach meinen HP fragt hat sich das für mich schon so gut wie erledigt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schön beschrieben. Genau so ist´s.


----------



## Genomchen (17. Dezember 2009)

So isses Karius, ausser dass ich deinen Satz mit den DKs mal nicht gelesen hab^^
Ich muss nämlich ehrlich zugeben, dass es durchaus Klassen gibt, die weit mehr Mist bauen, wie der DK. Ich erwähne mal nicht Hunter oder Mages, mit denen ich weit mehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe, weil ich immer das Gefühl habe die beiden Klassen können nie warten, wo ich ohnehin nicht langsam bin. Vlt liegts auch daran, dass gerade deshalb manche denken "Der Tank kann das schon, der hält das aus, ich hol mal die Grp dahinten auch noch dazu". Solche haben dann aber meist das Nachsehen^^


----------



## War-Rock (17. Dezember 2009)

Naja es wird auf dauer eine Selbstreinigung geben, wenn die Tanks immer mehr anfangen nicht mehr random zu gehen.

Wie ist denn das Bild auf den Servern? In Gilden sind genug Tanks, was dort gesucht wird sind support dds. Aber für Randoms werden ausschießlich tanks und healer gesucht, also quasi verkehrte welt.

Wenn sich immer immer mehr tanks aus den Random raids zurückziehen, dann werden die Random Roxxors irgendwann viel schwerer gruppen zusammen bekommen - oder anfangen die Forderungen abzusenken.

Ich finds immer wieder lustig, wie früher ne halbe stunde für hcs nur imba equippte leute gesucht wurden - während man wenn man einfach andere mitgenommen hätte deutlich schneller fertig gewesen wäre, weil man nicht mal anähernd solange gesucht...

Ich persönlich gehe bei DPS, HPS, HP, EQ abfragenden Randoms nicht mit. Boykottiert es einfach wenn ihr es nicht leiden könnt, dann werden die gruppen immer weniger zulauf bekommen...


----------



## Tomo1994 (17. Dezember 2009)

Also mal abgesehen vom Thema,
da mein Rechner im Arsch ist und ich derzeit nicht Wow spielen kann lese ich mir die meisten interessanten Freds der letzten Tage durch und stose öfter auf unsre Moderatorin die hier ein wenig aufräumt und mir ist aufgefallen das du recht unhöflich antwortest. 
Die Leute haben sich über die Rechtschreibung beschwert, so wie ich auch bis ich die Erklärung las und die natürlich so akzeptiere und nicht flamen werde. 
Trotzdem kann man das ein wenig freundlicher sagen das wir beim Thema bleiben sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema:
Klar wenn du als Tank noch nie ICC warst sollte der Herr RL dir eine Erklärung liefern, vorallem da das ein neuer Content ist und selbst beim älteren sollten alle vorher im TS ne Bosserklärung bekommen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (17. Dezember 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Meine Igno ist voll mit Leuten die Tanks nach HP bewerten.
> 
> Achja, Stamina Tanks sind genau so willkommen dort.


 was würdest statt stam nehmen?
hab aktuell ignis25er+pdk25er das von den fc, die alternativen halten sich in grenzen...


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (18. Dezember 2009)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> jaja so ist das mit den Tanks und der Wertschätzung die ihnen gegenüber gebracht wird.
> Jede Raidgruppe möchte nur noch von Tanks begleitet werden, die zum einen über volles T10 verfügen, 45k Life unbuffed haben und die mit allem Erfahrung haben und denen man nichts erklären muss.
> 
> Alle erwarten vom Tank immer den Spitzenspieler, der alles weiß und alles kann. Aber woher soll Erfahrung kommen, wenn man nicht eingeladen wird und mal Erfahrung sammeln kann. Alle wollen es nur noch einfach, wipen ist out und um die Repkosten wieder reinzuholen müsste man ja glatt einen Tag Dailys machen oder bei Ebay 500 Gold nachkaufen.
> ...



Mein Reden. Besonders der Part "Gerade als Krieger ist man bei größeren Mobgruppen einfach darauf angewiesen, dass das Gruppenspiel automatisch funktioniert. Es gabmal Zeiten, da war der Humanoide, der den Mage angreift ganz fix ein Schaf. " CC kennt kaum noch jemand.. Ich bin  froh fü jedes Sheep oder jedes Shackle das ich in HdR sehe... Weniger Stress für mich und die Gruppe kommt besser durch. Aber da gibt es ein Virus in WoW... Nennt sich DPS...und erst wenn dieser Scheiß Virus aus der WoW Welt wieder entfernt wurde fangen die meisten Leute mal wieder an mit Spaß und Verstand zu spielen .. Ergo haut man raus was man hat hat .. Hauptsache man steht im Recount ganz oben, und wenns bei den Toden ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber das heilige Thema DPS..Fast so schlimm wie die heilige Kuh in Indien zu beleidigen. Wer "viel DPS fahrt beherrscht seine Klasse perfekt.." diesen Spruch hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen. Selten einen größeren Schwachsinn gelesen mit Ausnahme von einem Buch das ein Exilösterreicher geschrieben hat, der gerne richtiger Deutscher gewesen wäre und das Buch "Meine Niederlage" oder so ähnlich nannte.. 


Ich komme unbuffed mit meinem Krieger je nach Gear auf 35k - 38 k unbuffed wenn mir jemals einer sagt ich würde nicht zum AK 25er tanken taugen den würd ich nicht mal mehr auslachen sondern direkt auf die Ignoreliste packen. Raidbuffed kratz ich derzeit an der 50k Marke .. Hab dafür aber auch im Durchschnitt 29% Ausweichen, 20 % Parrieren und knapp 19 % Blocken. (Jenach Boss bzw Gear) Das sind alles Zahlen was diese "Need Tank mit 50 k Life unbuffed für Flammenschlund Hero" Gimps nicht sehen. 

Zum TE lass dich nich entmutigen von solchen Hohlpfosten. Denn du kannst dir sicher sein .. Genau der Vogel wird wieder einen Tank für irgend ne Hero oder en Raid suchen .. Und wnen du dann dein T10 evtl hast oder mehr "Life" kannst in der Gruppe immer noch sagen .. "Entweder der geht aus Grp oder ich gehe." Und rat mal wer zuerst aus einer Gruppe entfernt wird, DD oder Tank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benjamin79 (18. Dezember 2009)

Kehlas schrieb:


> Was willst du eigentlich so richtig mit deinem Thread bezwecken bzw. aussagen? Ich versteh nur Bahnhof......




Was ich damit bezwecken möchte ist das auch Raid leader (Random) auch zeit füt die Tanks haben sollte.


----------



## Turican (18. Dezember 2009)

Leute,die Tanks nach der HP bewerten haben keine Ahnung von Tanks


----------



## Ohmnia (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich versteh den ganzen Hype um's Equipment ehrlich gesagt nicht.


Gearscore, Itemlevel, Dps, Hps.. wenn ich mich an meine Oldschool BWL, MC und Naxx Raids errinnere wo man für einen Boss teilweise ne Woche brauchte bis man ihn Tot sah.. da krähte kein Hahn nach Dps oder Hp, da ging der Spass vor und auch das "zusammen weiterkommen" und nicht wie heute.. "wenn ich nicht innert 35min PdK durchbin oder wenn wir 2 x wipen bin ich raus".

Man wird ständig nach Werten gefragt, es gibt Add-ons die einem Gearscore der in der Nähe stehenden Spieler zeigen. 
An wirklichem "Raidprogress", d.H zusammen ne Taktik austüfeln, halt 10-20x wipen am Boss bis man Ihn schafft, davon will keiner in WoW mehr was wissen. 

Ich will...!
Ich will ganz schnell!
Ich will ganz schnell mit ganz wenig Aufwand!
Ich will das beste Equip im Spiel und wenn möglich noch dafür durch Raids gezogen werden.
Ich will Brainafk auf nen Boss einkloppen bis er die Epix hergibt..

All die Leute die so denken, denen würd ich wünschen sie müssten nur einmal mit blauem 60er Equip nach MC und dort was Reissen, denen würd der Ars** auf Grundeis laufen; wenn sie wüssten was "echtes" Raiden ist.

Wir Raiden ICC10 momentan mit nem 36k unbuffed Tank und einem Dudutank der unbuffed knapp 38k hp hat und wir haben sogut keine Probleme (wenn's Tankprobleme gibt dann höchstens wegen nem Debuff, nem Heiler der gepennt hat oder nem DD der ned auf seine Aggro achtet). Es tut mir für die ganzen Leute leid die Ihre Klasse beherrschen und keinen Anschluss finden weil immer irgendwelchen Leuten der Schwanzvergleich (Equipmentmässig) wichtiger ist als der Spielspass.


----------



## Grimmzahn_zwooo (18. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Spam gelöscht!



Ist das eigentlich das einzige, dass die Moderatoren hier machen?

Zum Thema: Es tut mir ehrlich leid, ich verstehe echt kein Wort, man kann nur ahnen, was der Threadersteller sagen möchte! Wenn es tatsächlich darum geht, dass bei einem Randomraid - keine Ahnung, warum man sich sowas antun möchte - die Bosse nicht erklärt werden: Was möchte der Herr denn noch? Es ist wirklich nicht zuviel verlangt, sich die Tatktiken auf den einschlägigen Seiten anzulesen. Wenn das Kesen ein Problem darstellt, dann gibt es ja sogarTatktikvideos.


----------



## TheArea51 (18. Dezember 2009)

Kann dich auch nicht verstehen wo dein Problem ist!

A: Du Tankst alles was da ist

B: Die Heiler heilen dich wenn du Freundlich warst ;-)

C: Die dd´s machen dmg... is halt so

Also wo ist das Problem???

Wenn die dd´s noch Schurkenhandel und oder Irreführung auf dich machen haste sogar ein leichtes Leben, vor allem als Pala^^


----------



## Tomo1994 (18. Dezember 2009)

Grimmzahn_zwooo schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich das einzige, dass die Moderatoren hier machen?
> 
> Zum Thema: Es tut mir ehrlich leid, ich verstehe echt kein Wort, man kann nur ahnen, was der Threadersteller sagen möchte! Wenn es tatsächlich darum geht, dass bei einem Randomraid - keine Ahnung, warum man sich sowas antun möchte - die Bosse nicht erklärt werden: Was möchte der Herr denn noch? Es ist wirklich nicht zuviel verlangt, sich die Tatktiken auf den einschlägigen Seiten anzulesen. Wenn das Kesen ein Problem darstellt, dann gibt es ja sogarTatktikvideos.



Also ganz ehrlich bei nem Rnd raid is ne Bosserklärung ja wohl nicht zu viel verlangt o0
Gildenintern sollte man sich die Guides vorher sicherlich durchlesen. Trotzdem spricht der RL noch ein paar Sachen an.


----------



## Descartes (19. Dezember 2009)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> den oberen teil hab ich absolut nich verstanden.


Dann les nochmal....

@topic
Ich weis nicht wiso oder warum sich der trend zum schnellen Clearen ohne wipen geht,
nach den Schema "vegiss spielspaß give epixx". Versuchen zu Erklären wie es zu soetwas kommt
würde den rahmen brechen.
Aber wo ich schon fast lachen musste war als pdk rauskam am zweiten tag wollten die schon nur leute mit "erfahrung" haben, nur woher soll diese kommen wenn man nicht auf dem Ptr war?

Das beste ist man sucht sich eine nette gemeinschaft und hat noch spaß am spiel, statt sich mit leuten durch raids zu wipen wo sich diese nicht trauen zu sagen das sie es nicht kapiert haben, weil man sich von ein paar argoganten spielern die sich auf Pixeln so viel einbilden beeindrucken lässt...

@Te nimm die Rechtschreibfanatiker nicht zu ernst.
es gibt zu viele leute die sich hier als Legastheniker ausgeben obwohl sie es nicht sind weil diese sich das leben zu leicht machen wollen und es eben dann einige dies zu ernst sehen.
Ich fand es klasse das du versucht hast mehr oder minder Kurz das Komplexe Thema zu erläutern, wobei
du sicher nicht der erste und nicht der letzte sein dürftest.


----------



## J_0_T (19. Dezember 2009)

Grimmzahn_zwooo schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich das einzige, dass die Moderatoren hier machen?
> 
> Zum Thema: Es tut mir ehrlich leid, ich verstehe echt kein Wort, man kann nur ahnen, was der Threadersteller sagen möchte! Wenn es tatsächlich darum geht, dass bei einem Randomraid - keine Ahnung, warum man sich sowas antun möchte - die Bosse nicht erklärt werden: Was möchte der Herr denn noch? Es ist wirklich nicht zuviel verlangt, sich die Tatktiken auf den einschlägigen Seiten anzulesen. Wenn das Kesen ein Problem darstellt, dann gibt es ja sogarTatktikvideos.




sie könnten den Thread auch komplet dicht machen... wäre das besser?


Ich schätze mal das der TE wissen will ob es normal ist das man vom spieler erwartet das er die mechaniken aller klassen ausrichtungen im raid bzw ini kennen muss. Is ja nocht so das DD's die selbe art von arbeit haben als tanks der manschmal mehr beachten muss.

Und bei Taktiken kann man eines sagen... sehen schön auf dem papier aus, auch in einem video... nur wenn halb spezialisten mit in der grp sind kann man normale taktiken schlichtweg vergessen... klingt im ersten momend merkwürdig ist aber so. Was bringen uns diese Taktik guides? Ja... wir müssen nicht denken... wieviele lesen die? Ja... doch alle... un wie sieht die realität aus? du bist der einzigste der es kennt... die anderen nicht und schwupps ne neue situation und dann nützt dir die taktik anderer recht wenig.

Solche Guides übersehen den Worst Case Factor... bei dem man sich schon einstellen kann wenn bestimmte klassenkombinationen aufeinander treffen.


----------

